# Bleach is on Hiatus this week



## Memos (Feb 13, 2010)

Kubo is taking a break to mourn Momo. He will be back next week so until then go ahead and... do whatever.

This thread will be trashed anyway when I open the discussion thread next week so go crazy but not too crazy.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 13, 2010)

> Bleach is on Hiatus this week


----------



## Morati (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 13, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> so go crazy


----------



## Reisorr (Feb 13, 2010)

oh well...


----------



## Vai (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 13, 2010)

*2010 = year of Bleach*



*Hiatus after a few couple of chapters*


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 13, 2010)

Kubo needs to gather his porn and drugs supplies, before he could sit and think for inspirations and ideas for the next chapter.

Do it fast Kubo, or someone might kill himself waiting for Bleach (almost) two weeks!


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Feb 13, 2010)

Damn........


----------



## FrostXian (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## dandyman (Feb 13, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> so go crazy


----------



## KBL (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh, well i will have to wait  

[YOUTUBE]2ImZTwYwCug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Beelzejow (Feb 13, 2010)

_I'm looking forward to this.  Last time Kubo took a week break, he came back with a bigger Yammy, so let the master of trolls have his downtime._


----------



## Nimander (Feb 13, 2010)

This is now a Bleach agony thread.


----------



## Elias (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## dandyman (Feb 13, 2010)

My reaction when I heard there will be no Bleach next week.


----------



## TSC (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## FrostXian (Feb 13, 2010)

Is Megaman immune to KS, I wonder.


----------



## Kensei (Feb 13, 2010)

Are robots immune to Kyoka Suigetsu? That's a good question, but i think the answer is no considering Nemu.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 13, 2010)

Whoever gets the 1.5k gets a modfuck. I'm pretty sure I can convince someone to hand that out


----------



## Nimander (Feb 13, 2010)

1,500 posts in less than two weeks?  In the Telegrams?

I like the sound of that.


----------



## Vai (Feb 13, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Whoever gets the 1.5k gets a modfuck. I'm pretty sure I can convince someone to hand that out



you mean spam ? I dunno.. I usually don't do that sort of thing...


----------



## dandyman (Feb 13, 2010)

If this thread gets 1500 posts I will do... something.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Feb 13, 2010)

1500 in less then two weeks? If it happens, I'll be impressed.


----------



## piccun? (Feb 13, 2010)

Who cares about the hiatus, I will make MY OWN Bleach chapter.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 13, 2010)

Instead of our normal scheduled program, we'll be presenting a new series.

*Bleach cops*

Delivering Bleach justice on throwaway hollow thugs on a daily basis.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 13, 2010)

Spam, you say?

I can do spam.


----------



## dandyman (Feb 13, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Spam, you say?
> 
> I can do spam.


----------



## Mofo (Feb 13, 2010)

Someone make a Hinamori Fuuuuu pic


----------



## James (Feb 13, 2010)

Tite is one hell of a trolling asshole. He can fucking shit Bleach chapters out in his sleep with the miniscule amount of effort he puts into them, he draws like half the panel count of other shounen artists, if even that and still doesn't draw backgrounds in most panels. 

Does he deserve time off? Fuck no, he's just being a dick deliberately and trying to create appropriate tension and hype following cliffhangers...but he's doing it wrong.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 13, 2010)

itt:    RAEG


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 13, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Instead of our normal scheduled program, we'll be presenting a new series.
> 
> *Bleach cops*
> 
> Delivering Bleach justice on throwaway hollow thugs on a daily basis.



I'm gonna rep this as soon as I can.

1500 posts in two weeks? C'mon, that's easy.


----------



## dandyman (Feb 13, 2010)

CAN WE DO IT?

Also, I continue to post random edits:


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 13, 2010)

James said:


> Tite is one hell of a trolling asshole. He can fucking shit Bleach chapters out in his sleep with the miniscule amount of effort he puts into them, he draws like half the panel count of other shounen artists, if even that and still doesn't draw backgrounds in most panels.
> 
> Does he deserve time off? Fuck no, he's just being a dick deliberately and trying to create appropriate tension and hype following cliffhangers...but he's doing it wrong.



*
YOU SEEM ANGRY
YOU NEED TO RELAX GUY*​


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 14, 2010)

whatur said:


> CAN WE DO IT?



Answer:

*Spoiler*: __ 




YES, WE CAN!


----------



## Pipe (Feb 14, 2010)

oh come on lets keep posting to reach 1500 at least do it for him


*Spoiler*: __ 




he is doing the chapter at this moment only for us


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 14, 2010)

Wtf, why is no one be posting here? How we be getting 1500 posts at this rate?


----------



## Bill G (Feb 14, 2010)

Why the hell do we need to? STOP SETTING UP EXPECTATIONS, YOU BASTARDS!


----------



## Reisorr (Feb 14, 2010)

Lol'd @ Bleach Cops


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Feb 14, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> oh come on lets keep posting to reach 1500 at least do it for him
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Makes me feel kind of bad how people keep putting Kubo down for his work.


----------



## frankydan (Feb 14, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> oh come on lets keep posting to reach 1500 at least do it for him
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



for some reason this makes me feel guilty


----------



## dandyman (Feb 14, 2010)

Do it for Kubo.


----------



## Vai (Feb 14, 2010)

tea of raaaaaaaaaaaaage.


----------



## dandyman (Feb 14, 2010)

Vai said:


> tea of raaaaaaaaaaaaage.



I always drink two cups in the morning.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 14, 2010)

FrostXian said:


> Is Megaman immune to KS, I wonder.




or


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 14, 2010)

frankydan said:


> for some reason this makes me feel guilty


Strangely enough i have the same feeling.


----------



## dandyman (Feb 14, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> oh come on lets keep posting to reach 1500 at least do it for him
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Here's the original picture:


Also, when you see it...


----------



## squilliam (Feb 14, 2010)

lol, yeah, that pic of Kubo hard at work kind of makes me feel bad


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 14, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> oh come on lets keep posting to reach 1500 at least do it for him
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Kubo.... working??? 

Shit, now I kinda feel guilty for making fun of him. Oh well.

Btw whatur, I c what u did thar. EPIC.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 14, 2010)

KUBO!!!!!!!

i WANT ME SOME BIG JUICY EBONY TITS WHERE'S MY FUCKIN HALIBEL


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 14, 2010)

Kubo should have never killed Harribel...


----------



## Pipe (Feb 14, 2010)

oh yeah the good halibel


----------



## FrostXian (Feb 14, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> oh come on lets keep posting to reach 1500 at least do it for him
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Erm, no, no he's not doing the chapter only for us. He is NOT doing it for us at all.

We pirate it, remember? We steal from him and lessen his potential profit, abusing his work and making him poorer.

No offense to those that buy it.

..oh yes, he also does it for money, but I'm sure being a mangaka is more of a passion job. He must enjoy sharing his fantasies and make-up adventures with us. I really wish I could share mine, for example.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Feb 14, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> oh come on lets keep posting to reach 1500 at least do it for him
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I just realized I have never seen a pic of Kubo actually working before.

FOR KUBO!!


----------



## Godot (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## dandyman (Feb 14, 2010)

Come on guys we need moar spam.


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 14, 2010)

You guys shouldn't feel too bad, you do after all still read the manga.

And, to boot, none of us pay for it, so if we didn't feel bad before there's no reason to now.

Bleach is entertaining and we accepted Kubo didn't care too, too much for plot a long time ago.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 14, 2010)

That was awesome whatur.

Just a question: Does Kubo only have one shirt in his closet? I've only seen him wearing that shirt....


----------



## TSC (Feb 14, 2010)

FrostXian said:


> ..oh yes, he also does it for money, but I'm sure being a mangaka is more of a passion job. *He must enjoy sharing his fantasies and make-up adventures with us.* I really wish I could share mine, for example.



I dunno. Seems like he install himself as Aizen.



SageMaster said:


> That was awesome whatur.
> 
> Just a question: Does Kubo only have one shirt in his closet? I've only seen him wearing that shirt....



That would be funny an ironic if it was true, giving his obsession on fashion.


----------



## Vai (Feb 14, 2010)

SageMaster said:


> That was awesome whatur.
> 
> Just a question: Does Kubo only have one shirt in his closet? I've only seen him wearing that shirt....



Kubo's shirt is like my underwear. I have 10 pairs that have the same design.

doesn't mean its the same


----------



## Pipe (Feb 14, 2010)

SageMaster said:


> That was awesome whatur.
> 
> Just a question: Does Kubo only have one shirt in his closet? I've only seen him wearing that shirt....


 
it just like cartoons, kubo just have like 30 shirts in his closet that are exactly the same


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 14, 2010)

So, Kubo is a cartoon character?

I knew it.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 14, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> it just like cartoons, kubo just have like 30 shirts in his closet that are exactly the same



What're you talking about? If an outfit looks good, it looks good.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 14, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> What're you talking about? If an outfit looks good, it looks good.



He ain't saying that it looks bad. Kubo looks pimpin.


----------



## squilliam (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah, but he's missing his pimp shades in that pic.

WTH kubo?

Ayways, you should all go to the SL Awards Nomination thread, there's some pretty lulzy categories


----------



## Beelzejow (Feb 14, 2010)

FrostXian said:


> Erm, no, no he's not doing the chapter only for us. He is NOT doing it for us at all.
> 
> We pirate it, remember? We steal from him and lessen his potential profit, abusing his work and making him poorer.
> 
> ...


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 15, 2010)

LOL, what an appropiate response.


----------



## HazardNights (Feb 15, 2010)

I really think Kubo needs to take a Togashi/HunterxHunter type hiatus until he gets his crap together in regards to this story. Surprises are one thing. Suspense is one thing but this (Naruto as a story is suffering from the same thing even though it's by a different author) is making no sense from plot to general story structure now. It's all over the place. 

I've been going back to read chapters in groups thinking things might read better in volume format. No that doesn't help either.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 15, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Kubo is taking a break to mourn Momo. He will be back in two weeks so until then go ahead and... do whatever.
> 
> This thread will be trashed anyway when I open the discussion thread next week so go crazy but not too crazy.



Isn't this year bleach year?

Seriously a break this long.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 15, 2010)

KUBO!!!!!!!!!!!

WHERE DA FUCK IS MY BIG EBONY ASS WHERE DA FUCK IS YORUICHI!!!!!


----------



## Perseverance (Feb 15, 2010)

Nathan Copeland said:


> KUBO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WHERE DA FUCK IS MY BIG EBONY ASS WHERE DA FUCK IS YORUICHI!!!!!



Big ass lol?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 15, 2010)

MASIIVE FUCKIN THIGHS


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 15, 2010)

Great, when Kubo isn't trolling us with the plot, he trolls us by taking a break after an interesting chapter.

Seriously though, recent chapters have been better than the nadir of 2009.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm tempted to find that chart that shows the breast sizes of the women in Bleach from largest to smallest.

But it would get me banned.


----------



## Juri (Feb 15, 2010)

Nathan Copeland said:


> MASIIVE FUCKIN THIGHS



 saved.


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 15, 2010)

Nimander said:


> I'm tempted to find that chart that shows the breast sizes of the women in Bleach from largest to smallest.
> 
> But it would get me banned.



I've fapped to it enough, I could probably recite all their dialogue.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 15, 2010)

Nathan Copeland said:


> MASIIVE FUCKIN THIGHS



Such shiny legs. 

And poor Rukia and Soifon.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 15, 2010)

MOAR!!!


----------



## dandyman (Feb 15, 2010)

Gotta love stereotypes, Yoruichi only one eating dat watermelon


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 15, 2010)

Kubo should just draw porn and make everyone happy.

He doesn't even discriminate: white, black, titties, lolis...it's all good.


----------



## FrostXian (Feb 15, 2010)

Nimander said:


> I'm tempted to find that chart that shows the breast sizes of the women in Bleach from largest to smallest.
> 
> But it would get me banned.



Censor nipples with troll faces.


----------



## Beelzejow (Feb 15, 2010)

Nimander said:


> I'm tempted to find that chart that shows the breast sizes of the women in Bleach from largest to smallest.
> 
> But it would get me banned.



_Picture doesn't include Neliel/Halibel/any female Arrancar, so it's not accurate._


----------



## FrostXian (Feb 15, 2010)

whatur said:


> Gotta love stereotypes, Yoruichi only one eating dat watermelon



There are multiple beach pictures Kubo drew, Yoruichi is eating watermelon served by Soifon in all of them.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 15, 2010)

Nathan Copeland said:


> MASIIVE FUCKIN THIGHS




HOLY SHIT, AWESOME! 

That pic made me think two things:
Where the fuck is Kukaku? We should see more from her.
Why the fuck is Rukia on that pic?



FrostXian said:


> Censor nipples with troll faces.



Yeah, please do.


----------



## FrostXian (Feb 15, 2010)

SageMaster said:


> Where the fuck is Kukaku? We should see more from her.



She's there. Next to Nanao.


----------



## dandyman (Feb 15, 2010)

FrostXian said:


> She's there. Next to Nanao.


I think he meant like the whole series.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 15, 2010)

On the latest WSJ Kubo said he started playing Dragon Quest.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 15, 2010)

Year of Bleach?

How about year of breaks?

Fuck you Kubo.


----------



## gabies (Feb 15, 2010)

It is the Year Of The Troll!


----------



## Jugger (Feb 15, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> On the latest WSJ Kubo said he started playing Dragon Quest.



Awsome hope it inspires Kubo. Dragon Quest is awsome game


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 15, 2010)

I could post that picture with all their nipples star'd out, but I dunno if I'd get in trouble or not.


----------



## FrostXian (Feb 15, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> I could post that picture with all their nipples star'd out, but I dunno if I'd get in trouble or not.



Do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



















I'm in no way responsible from what he does.


----------



## Beelzejow (Feb 15, 2010)

Gabies180 said:


> It is the Year Of The Troll!


----------



## Memos (Feb 15, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> I could post that picture with all their nipples star'd out, but I dunno if I'd get in trouble or not.


Make sure to cover them adequately if you must post it.


----------



## dandyman (Feb 15, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Make sure to cover them adequately if you must post it.


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 15, 2010)

NF Mods are so unbelievably gay. But I digress, I only posted because a mod said I "could."

That being said:

Why are people all on Kubo's shit for taking a week off? Mangaka do it all the time.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 15, 2010)

Just post it in the bathhouse(Blender porn dump) and link it here.


----------



## Memos (Feb 15, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> NF Mods are so unbelievably gay. But I digress, I only posted because a mod said I "could."
> 
> That being said:
> 
> Why are people all on Kubo's shit for taking a week off? Mangaka do it all the time.



And then it was deemed unsuitable. How very gay indeed


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 15, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> NF Mods are so unbelievably gay. But I digress, I only posted because a mod said I "could."
> 
> That being said:
> 
> Why are people all on Kubo's shit for taking a week off? Mangaka do it all the time.


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 15, 2010)

I said I digress, stop being butthurt and actually talk about Bleach.


----------



## Kri (Feb 15, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> NF Mods are so unbelievably gay.


Nobody is forcing you to stay here.



Vino said:


> Just post it in the bathhouse(Blender porn dump) and link it here.


Not with Yachiru on there.


----------



## Memos (Feb 15, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> I said I digress, stop being butthurt and actually talk about Bleach.


Just because you said you digress that means I can't pull you up on calling people gay? That's a dumbass argument. And you being so unreasonable about having a post deleted because it was unsuitable isn't butthurt?


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 15, 2010)

I was okay with it not being allowed. It's not a big deal. Presumably most people here have already seen it and if they were curious they could just look it up themselves. I decided to post it for the lulz, as long as I didn't get banned because of it. I didn't intend for you to get so offended by my comment - unless "gay" is like this ultra-sensitive word with you that I unfortunately stepped on. A normal person would've just told me too bad and moved on.

And this, as well as my first encounter with an NF mod, is what causes me to bundle them up in a semi-hate-filled comment like that. This being that you're still carrying it out and responding instead of just doing your job and leaving people to their devices...

I was okay with moving on and returning back to the *topic* of the thread...


----------



## Kri (Feb 15, 2010)

"NF Mods are gay -- no offense intended"?

I'm sure. We're literally all homosexual, which you were able to determine by the fact that we deemed an image inappropriate for our section and _one_ of us deleted it.


----------



## dandyman (Feb 15, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> NF Mods are so unbelievably gay.


I second this opinion.


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 15, 2010)

I apologize. Though in my defense, people call their friends gay all the time. I could've just said, "Weak," or, "You're no fun," and the point would've been the same. I didn't really mean offense by it, but I do harbor feelings that paint NF mods in a bad light after being banned for no reason once.

You can argue that you're all individuals and shouldn't be bundled together, but I've been a moderator of a forum before myself and that's a shoddy argument. You should all be on the same wavelength.


----------



## Kri (Feb 15, 2010)

At the same time, every section is different. You aren't going to get banned for being off-topic in this section unless it's perverse and despite warnings where you will in a heartbeat in our sister Telegrams.


----------



## Mozu (Feb 15, 2010)

/+1post:33


----------



## dandyman (Feb 15, 2010)

Kribaby said:


> At *the* same time, every section is different. You aren't going to get banned for being off-topic in this section unless it's perverse and despite warnings where you will in a *heart*beat in our sister Telegrams.


What were you saying?


----------



## Vai (Feb 15, 2010)

the  , this is too much of awesome to ignore


----------



## piccun? (Feb 15, 2010)

whatur said:


> What were you saying?



I request that mention of memes like "the heart", "Kubo troll" and "lol Kubo" result in an immediate ban, as well as setting on fire the motherboard of the culprit's computer, accompanied by dead rats being put in the culprit's bed.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 15, 2010)

piccun? said:


> I request that mention of memes like "the heart", "Kubo troll" and "lol Kubo" result in an immediate ban, as well as setting on fire the motherboard of the culprit's computer, accompanied by dead rats being put in the culprit's bed.




*Spoiler*: __ 




The Heart.


----------



## piccun? (Feb 15, 2010)

Vino said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Live rats. 
And hungry.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 15, 2010)

piccun? said:


> Live rats.
> And hungry.



I'll blast them away with my reiatsu.


----------



## dandyman (Feb 15, 2010)

piccun? said:


> I request that mention of memes like "the heart", "Kubo troll" and "lol Kubo" result in an immediate ban, as well as setting on fire the motherboard of the culprit's computer, accompanied by dead rats being put in the culprit's bed.


----------



## Mozu (Feb 15, 2010)

How can you ban that face?  

I see you Noi


----------



## piccun? (Feb 15, 2010)

I'll just drink my cup of rage then







_______


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to whatur again.


D:


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 15, 2010)

i guess kubo is busy fapping to Manya from Dragon quest


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 15, 2010)

Kribaby said:


> At the same time, every section is different. You aren't going to get banned for being off-topic in this section unless it's perverse and despite warnings where you will in a heartbeat in our sister Telegrams.



this is why i spend my time in SS telegrams now instead of KT. they're SO SERIOUS over there.

if i posted my dat ass thread over there, the thread would derail into tards arguing over whose ass was better, sakura's or hinata's. well not seriously, but theyre more interested in arguing power levels and whether sasuke is stronger than itachi.


----------



## koike88 (Feb 15, 2010)

i always thought gay meant happy and or joyful, seems theyve got different language skills over here.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 15, 2010)

FrostXian said:


> She's there. Next to Nanao.



LOL, I meant why hasn't Kukaku appeared on Bleach recently.


One of the best things I've seen in my life.


----------



## TSC (Feb 15, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> On the latest WSJ Kubo said he started playing Dragon Quest.



This reminds me of that time people flipped out when hearing Muira took break to play Idol Master on Xbox360


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Feb 15, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> On the latest WSJ Kubo said he started playing Dragon Quest.


next chapter comes out in 6 months, confirmed

Yammy coolface should be added to smilies as :ira


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 15, 2010)

Omaeda Takes It Alone said:


> next chapter comes out in 6 months, confirmed
> 
> *Yammy coolface should be added to smilies as :ira*


----------



## Pipe (Feb 15, 2010)

whatur said:


> I second this opinion.



this is made of pure win or shall I say pure cool

also this is like the lame censored version Malumultimus and Nimander wanted to post


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 15, 2010)

kubo is playing some addicting video game now?

next 6 months of bleach will be a bunch of stick figures. the women are identified as stick figures with two circles each for tits.


----------



## Mozu (Feb 15, 2010)

What the hell is this?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 15, 2010)

TSC said:


> This reminds me of that time people flipped out when hearing Muira took break to play Idol Master on Xbox360



Too bad that was misinformation by a shitty tabloid site Sankakucomplex or whatever the fuck it was called.


----------



## squilliam (Feb 15, 2010)

so I heard we were putting up bleach beach pics?


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 15, 2010)

wait, why did gin leave SS again??

maybe gin likes loli. hence why rukia always felt creeped out around him.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 15, 2010)

Serously, Ichigo is the biggest dumbshit on the planet, because he fails to notice Orihime wants to fuck with him.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 15, 2010)

the dude also didn´t want to see Matsumoto and Yourichi tits, seriously now I´m thinking Ichigo is gay


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 15, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> the dude also didn´t want to see Matsumoto and Yourichi tits, seriously now I´m thinking Ichigo is gay


 
Umm.. he peeped through his finger with one eye when Matsumoto was going to undress.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 15, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> the dude also didn?t want to see Matsumoto and Yourichi tits, seriously now I?m thinking Ichigo is gay



Bah! you fool! He is obviously trying to play the part of being a very pure and honest boy, thus MAKING the girls want to take their clothes off! It's genius! he pretends to close his eyes and act like he's embarrassed, so they will keep doing it! Secretly though, he peeks and watches them.


truly, Ichigo is an evil mastermind, you should be ashamed. *shakes head*


----------



## squilliam (Feb 15, 2010)

lol, I didn't know Ichigo put so much thought into these things


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 15, 2010)

squilliam said:


> lol, I didn't know Ichigo put so much thought into these things



obviously ichigo is a master pervert. He must have learned from Roshi...


perhaps, Master roshi is actually his grandfather..


----------



## Pipe (Feb 15, 2010)

no Ichigo learnt from the master KON


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 15, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> no Ichigo learnt from the master KON


 
This is correct


----------



## Vai (Feb 15, 2010)

Hiroko said:


> What the hell is this?



PEKSUKI YES, PEKSUkiiiii


or tatsupek.. I see that name there


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 15, 2010)

Love interest: Gin

Present situation:Not fucking her, the hell's wrong with him.


Love interest: Ichigo

Present situation: Not fucking her, the hell's wrong with him.


Love interest: Urahara

Present situation: _Bow Chicka Bow Wow_


----------



## Pipe (Feb 15, 2010)

oh come guys we need to spam a little more we even haven´t reach the 150 posts


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 15, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Bah! you fool! He is obviously trying to play the part of being a very pure and honest boy, thus MAKING the girls want to take their clothes off! It's genius! he pretends to close his eyes and act like he's embarrassed, so they will keep doing it! Secretly though, he peeks and watches them.
> 
> 
> truly, Ichigo is an evil mastermind, you should be ashamed. *shakes head*



Holy shit, Ichigo is a fucking pimp.



     ​


----------



## Pipe (Feb 15, 2010)

word


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 15, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> word


 
The Komamura picture in his sig only adds to the awesomeness of that picture.


----------



## ez (Feb 15, 2010)

loving the new display pic. *_*


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 15, 2010)

If you can have 1 bleach girl in you bed who would it be

I would say i would have Yoruichi or Halibel


I WANT DAT ASS AND DEM TITS!!!!!


----------



## Mozu (Feb 15, 2010)

pig


----------



## Pipe (Feb 15, 2010)

Hiroko said:


> pig



oh please don?t get mad were just random spamming to reach the 1500 before the thread get thrashed and if I?m correct you are a woman you can choose a man or just change the topic oh and answering Nathan Copeland question I?ll choose Matsumoto, Yoruichi, Halibel or big Nel man I have many options


----------



## squilliam (Feb 15, 2010)

man, crazy shit happens when there's no bleach for a week


----------



## Mozu (Feb 15, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> oh please don?t get mad were just random spamming to reach the 1500 before the thread get thrashed and if I?m correct you are a woman you can choose a man or just change the topic oh and answering Nathan Copeland question I?ll choose Matsumoto, Yoruichi, Halibel or big Nel man I have many options



you actually thought i was serious?


----------



## Pipe (Feb 15, 2010)

da  is always serius business


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 15, 2010)

Nathan Copeland said:


> If you can have 1 bleach girl in you bed who would it be
> 
> I would say i would have Yoruichi or Halibel
> 
> ...



Hmm...

I would say Matsumoto or Yoruichi. 


or both 


plot ninja's don't play by your rules


----------



## gabies (Feb 16, 2010)

How come no one is talking about yachiru, bitch is hot   uh oh, chris hansen wants me to take a seat, gotta gooo :ho


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 16, 2010)

Nathan Copeland said:


> If you can have 1 bleach girl in you bed who would it be
> 
> I would say i would have Yoruichi or Halibel
> 
> ...



Wait a sec, Nate. That's two girls. Ya gotta choose between dem ass and dem titties.

Personally, I'd have Nelliel and Orihime if possible. *EPIC BOOBS.*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

whatur said:


> Gotta love stereotypes, Yoruichi only one eating dat watermelon



You'll notice in the beach filler episode while the watermelon Hollow were giving everyone else trouble, she casually oneshotted them


----------



## gabies (Feb 16, 2010)

Maybe tousen is blind from all DAT ASS in soul society


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh hi I upgraded your bleach


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

Arcanis said:


> Oh hi I upgraded your bleach
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __








Nice work.


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow I didn't know that I just found it on /a/ and came here to post it. Sorry.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

S'cool. I am a being of forgiveness. Good to see the epic of this section spreads its wings.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 16, 2010)

> Bleach is on Hiatus this week




//HbS


----------



## Degelle (Feb 16, 2010)

Kubo is fucking useless.


----------



## Elias (Feb 16, 2010)

So Kubo is gathering research getting drunk?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

Despite being the most easy going of the three sections, I love how Bleach readers rage the hardest when they miss a week.

It's a fucking addiction I tell you


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 16, 2010)

I want this in next chapter.

As for


Deathbringerpt said:


> Love interest: Urahara
> 
> Present situation: _Bow Chicka Bow Wow_





I hope it's passable...


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 16, 2010)

squilliam said:


> so I heard we were putting up bleach beach pics?



I've seen the first two pics and thought I've seen them all. But then you went and post the 3rd pic.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2010)

A mangaka is also a job you know, workers need their annual leave too. Would you like it if you worked all 52 weeks?  Well then?


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Feb 16, 2010)

Kubo disappoints.

First time in a long, long, looooooooooooooong time.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Feb 16, 2010)

He hasn't done shit (or backgrounds) in 40 chapters, why does he need a break? I need to be trolled NAO.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2010)

A job is still a job also you say he does a shitty job, then why are you complaining its on a break?

Silly double standard


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 16, 2010)

^We can't get enough of his shitty chapters.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 16, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> ^We can't get enough of his *shitty* chapters.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Feb 16, 2010)

Res Novae said:


> So Kubo is gathering research getting drunk?



He getting Yammy vs. Orihime round 2 ready. Doing something like that demands research for the epicness that will come.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 16, 2010)

So we can reach that post count Lets Spam some of the best Bleach cosplay pics

I'll go first


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Feb 16, 2010)

Perdiction: Yama-ji reveals Aizen's weakness for Ichigo at his life's expense...but definitely not the very next chapter.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 16, 2010)

No manga chapter + shitty Bleach filler makes me rage in the silent depths of my heart.


----------



## Mozu (Feb 16, 2010)

Kubo had to go research how to kill a god. (eg Yammy)

... though the last time he tried to do that Yammy got a powerup.


----------



## Vai (Feb 16, 2010)

Hiroko said:


> Kubo had to go research how to kill a god. (eg Yammy)
> 
> ... though the last time he tried to do that Yammy got a powerup.



Interesting


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 16, 2010)

Aizen get ass fucked by Old man Yama.


----------



## TSC (Feb 16, 2010)

Nathan Copeland said:


> So we can reach that post count Lets Spam some of the best Bleach cosplay pics


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Agmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

C-c-c-c-c-c-c-c-COMBO BREAKER!  Hey guys, what's going on in this thread?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## dandyman (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Kri (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)

So, i heard you like Kenpachi's.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHzBlScdii8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> So, i heard you like Kenpachi's.


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 16, 2010)

normally i like to bag on cosplayers, but some of these are actually.... pretty good 

i just enjoy it when i see stuff like some fat white guy tries to pass himself off as tousen.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 16, 2010)

El Chado is Mexican


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 16, 2010)

ok, i'm gonna bag on that chad . he dont have a fucking moustache.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 16, 2010)

Sadly, in this case reality isn't that good:


----------



## dandyman (Feb 16, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> Sadly, in this case reality isn't that good:


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 16, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> Sadly, in this case reality isn't that good:



You just had to go and spoil my fun, didn't you?


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 16, 2010)

we need a cosplay nnoitra to sneak up from behind and whack that cosplay nell over the head.


----------



## dandyman (Feb 16, 2010)

Raikiri said:


> we need a cosplay nnoitra to sneak up from behind and whack that cosplay nell over the head.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## MrCinos (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## dandyman (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Raikiri (Feb 16, 2010)

tbh, im impressed he can do the splits like that.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 16, 2010)

Bow to the fuckin master.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

Raikiri said:


> tbh, im impressed he can do the splits like that.


To be truly honest, I'm just glad he ain't pissing his pants in cosplay shots anymore.


----------



## Kensei (Feb 16, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Despite being the most easy going of the three sections, I love how Bleach readers rage the hardest when they miss a week.
> 
> It's a fucking addiction I tell you



It's cause we're all under Aizen's shikai too


----------



## Borel (Feb 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Bow to the fuckin master.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 16, 2010)

What?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 16, 2010)

Vino said:


> El Chado is Mexican


 


Also, re-posting the previous picture.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Ephemere (Feb 16, 2010)

James said:


> Tite is one hell of a trolling asshole. He can fucking shit Bleach chapters out in his sleep with the miniscule amount of effort he puts into them, he draws like half the panel count of other shounen artists, if even that and still doesn't draw backgrounds in most panels.
> 
> Does he deserve time off? Fuck no, he's just being a dick deliberately and trying to create appropriate tension and hype following cliffhangers...but he's doing it wrong.



sounds like someone's a little riled


----------



## Pipe (Feb 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]yda5861I8lc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## squilliam (Feb 16, 2010)

meh.....nobody RL can match Harribel's tittays . It's actually anatomically impossible


----------



## Nimander (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow.  A lot of these cosplays are actually pretty good.  Is it because Kubo's designs are that easy to work with, or are Bleach fans just that awesome.

Or could it be a bit of both?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

squilliam said:


> meh.....nobody RL can match Harribel's tittays . It's actually anatomically impossible



They'd be rather awkward to deal with in reality. Something a little more moderate is better overall.


----------



## squilliam (Feb 16, 2010)

I know, I'm just loling at cosplyers who try to replicate the underboob...but....it just....... doesn't even come come close 

Otherwise, the costume is perfect


----------



## trigimon (Feb 16, 2010)

The reason why bleach is is on hiatus this week is because Kubo needs to research new ways for them to keep starring at each other forever while everyone else just stands there watching the others stare.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

squilliam said:


> I know, I'm just loling at cosplyers who try to replicate the underboob...but....it just....... doesn't even come come close
> 
> Otherwise, the costume is perfect



Still looks nice :33


----------



## Pipe (Feb 16, 2010)

I was looking for a Yammy cosplay and for my surprise there wasn´t even one so I look for Ulqui


----------



## Sajin (Feb 16, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> I was looking for a Yammy cosplay and for my surprise there wasn?t even one


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 16, 2010)

squilliam said:


> I know, I'm just loling at cosplyers who try to replicate the underboob...but....it just....... doesn't even come come close
> 
> Otherwise, the costume is perfect



underbewb works well when the tits are fake.

wait, maybe harry had fake bewbies.... ???


----------



## squilliam (Feb 16, 2010)

don't ruin my fantasies! 

I guess we need someone hot with fake bewbs, dark skin, blonde hair to do a harribel cosplay

damn. 

EDIT: oh yeah, you ever consider a sequel to your grimmjow series, "HARRIBEL: QUEEN OF TITTAYS"?


----------



## Kensei (Feb 16, 2010)

Raikiri said:


> underbewb works well when the tits are fake.
> 
> wait, maybe harry had fake bewbies.... ???



Harribel was actually a very effeminate male whom Aizen promised to grant boob implants too. True story!


----------



## Mozu (Feb 16, 2010)

Ulquiorra cosplay is the worst don't post it 


Link:



The second one is probably one of my favorites. Original link:


----------



## Nimander (Feb 16, 2010)

This thread has been hijacked and is now an alt. art thread.  Anything is fair game as long as it's SFW and follows forum rules.  Feel free to participate or ignore at your own discretion.

I shall begin.


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 16, 2010)

squilliam said:


> EDIT: oh yeah, you ever consider a sequel to your grimmjow series, "HARRIBEL: QUEEN OF TITTAYS"?


too busy to make lengthy edits these days 


Kensei said:


> Harribel was actually a very effeminate male whom Aizen promised to grant boob implants too. True story!



only the top 5 espada got implants. this would explain why luppi never got his, and he was jealous of matsu's bewbs.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 16, 2010)

I just got this pic.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 16, 2010)

oh shit how do I miss that


----------



## Nimander (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

Kensei said:


> Harribel was actually a very effeminate male whom Aizen promised to grant boob implants too. True story!



I should destroy you


----------



## Nimander (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Nimander (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Raikiri (Feb 16, 2010)

get that guido out of here. this is bleach. if ur gonna post art of random italian, it better be in the spirit of bleach (that is, some italian bimbo with giant knockers).


----------



## Nimander (Feb 16, 2010)

This is the one chance I have to spam mindlessly in the Bleach section.  I shall milk it for all it's worth.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 16, 2010)

here is some bleach spam stuff chad new powerup

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/URL]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

You should probably knock off the doubleposting. We spam with style here.

If Dae sees this, I will wage war upon him/


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 16, 2010)

Nimander said:


> This is the one chance I have to spam mindlessly in the Bleach section.  I shall milk it for all it's worth.




Yeah, that's why I'm gonna do too. 



ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> here is some bleach spam stuff chad new powerup
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



CHADO POWERUP = AWESOME


----------



## dandyman (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Vai (Feb 16, 2010)

hm... why star wars fanarts?


----------



## Nimander (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm just going in order of what's on my Tinypic page.  Once Star Wars runs out, it's on to Pokemon alt. art.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

This thread should be about Bleach and SL spam


----------



## Vai (Feb 16, 2010)

as you can guess, i didn't post this because of ichigo


----------



## Pipe (Feb 16, 2010)

don´t know if someone made it here I just found it on the internetz


----------



## Nimander (Feb 16, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> This thread should be about Bleach and SL spam



I take the "go ahead and do...whatever" in the OP very seriously.


----------



## Vai (Feb 16, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> don?t know if someone made it here I just found it on the internetz



yeah, it was made here.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 16, 2010)

Vai said:


> yeah, it was made here.



I knew it also more random bleach stuff


----------



## Nimander (Feb 16, 2010)

TTGL interlude.  Cause this is always relevant to any thread, anywhere, anytime.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Feb 16, 2010)

So much spam in one thread!

Is it even possible


----------



## Nimander (Feb 16, 2010)

Tekkenman11 said:


> So much spam in one thread!
> 
> Is it even possible





You've never set foot in the Agony thread in the Blender, I see.  

Correction: you've never set foot in the Blender, period.

More spam!  Pokemon tiem!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## squilliam (Feb 16, 2010)

Has SL degraded with this thread? Maybe. But please, don't compare the blender to this place


----------



## Mozu (Feb 16, 2010)

If it isn't Bleach spam then it's


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

This thread was going to be a hotbed of spam the moment it was created. Just ride it out. I want it to be Bleach because maybe something cool will be posted. If it gets spammed, well, we tried.


----------



## Kensei (Feb 16, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I should destroy you



Ah you know I'm just joking.... Kubo still has a chance to give Harribel a backstor, and who knows what kind of backstory Kubo could give him?


----------



## Pipe (Feb 16, 2010)

well we can discuss about the plot of bleach and how kubo is a good writer


----------



## squilliam (Feb 16, 2010)

but on the topic of spam :


rangiku in dat uniform.......damn


----------



## Vai (Feb 16, 2010)

squilliam said:


> but on the topic of spam :
> 
> 
> rangiku in dat uniform.......damn



I wanna suck on matsumoto's....



ICE CREAM 




yes, this joke can be made with Hitsugaya's ice cream...


but we all know hitsugaya's ice cream...


hitsugaya's ice cream.......


OH MY GOD.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 16, 2010)

ichigo pwning a fodder menos


----------



## squilliam (Feb 16, 2010)

those thick, milky, delicious.....


















ICE CREAM CONES


----------



## Nimander (Feb 16, 2010)

squilliam said:


> Has SL degraded with this thread? Maybe. But please, don't compare the blender to this place



Who was comparing?  Someone said they'd never seen that much spam and I told them they'd never seen the Blender.  Nothing more.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 16, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> well we can discuss about the plot of bleach and how kubo is a good writer



Even better, let's discuss how Kubo is good at drawing *TITTAYS.*









GIN IS SUCH A PIMP.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 16, 2010)

Fine.  I'll Bleach spam for a while.


----------



## Vai (Feb 16, 2010)

I was waiting if those guys would colour an Aizen.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Fine.  I'll Bleach spam for a while.



Let me join you.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pipe (Feb 16, 2010)

moar tittays

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## squilliam (Feb 16, 2010)

nvm 10char


----------



## Beelzejow (Feb 16, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> I knew it also more random bleach stuff



_She is way too hot, I miss her._


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay, let's have this quick poll.

Which of these Bleach girls would you choose?

-Matsumoto
-Orihime
-Nell
-Rukia (LOL)


----------



## squilliam (Feb 16, 2010)

SageMaster said:


> Even better, let's discuss how Kubo is good at drawing *TITTAYS.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmm..first one is definitely by Kubo, but the second is by a hentai artist


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 16, 2010)

squilliam said:


> mmm..first one is definitely by Kubo, but the second is by a hentai artist



I knew it probably wasn't Kubo, but who cares? It's an awesome pic.


----------



## squilliam (Feb 16, 2010)

agreed


----------



## TSC (Feb 16, 2010)

I like how that Japanese actor had to put on so much make-up just to look like the dude. It's from the musical, I know. Oh the sword isn't long enough.


When I first saw that pic before, I was always pissed at fact that Jabba wasn't in there 


ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> don´t know if someone made it here I just found it on the internetz


Oh look, Omaeda and Barragan in Shinji's bankai


----------



## TSC (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Pipe (Feb 17, 2010)

the zommari ronald was the best

[YOUTUBE]n427eEv4iyM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TSC (Feb 17, 2010)

Some more





Someone needs to edit this with Aizen's head as Superman, while Sakura's as either Orihime or Hinamori


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

My my my that pirate Noi and Harribel

my my my

my my my

my my...

*MY*


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 17, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> My my my that pirate Noi and Harribel
> 
> my my my
> 
> ...



Agreed, Pirate Nnoitra and Harribel are fantastic.

Also, I want the translation for that Soi Fon and Omaeda comic.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

the Soi/Omadea thing is a hentai where Soi thinks she's having sex with Aizen (pretty sure it was Aizen), but it's just Aizen shikai'ing her into doing it with Omadea.

...

don't look at me like that, I was present for this exact discussion from Green Poncho a few months ago.

On a completely different note.


----------



## valerian (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 17, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


>


----------



## Klue (Feb 17, 2010)

Normally, I would not have been bothered, but for some unexplainable reason, I have this unsatisfiable urge for Bleach.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Klue said:


> Normally, I would not have been bothered, but for some unexplainable reason, I have this unsatisfiable urge for Bleach.



It's a fucking drug I tell you. Kubo's carefully calculated the exact amount of kubotwist, lulz, bullshit, backgrounds (zero) and awesome to have us salivating every time a new chapter rolls around.

The man is a criminal mastermind, and we are his junkies.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Feb 17, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> It's a fucking drug I tell you. Kubo's carefully calculated the exact amount of *kubotwist, lulz, bullshit, backgrounds (zero) and awesome* to have us salivating every time a new chapter rolls around.
> 
> The man is a criminal mastermind, and we are his junkies.


A rose by any other name


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Omaeda Takes It Alone said:


> A rose by any other name



I dub it Bleach.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 17, 2010)

Spamming via pics? SL should do better. We should post DOUJINSHI! 


*Spoiler*: _Yes, it's completely work safe._


----------



## squilliam (Feb 17, 2010)

^^ the art in that doujin is actually identical to Kubo's


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 17, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> Spamming via pics? SL should do better. We should post DOUJINSHI!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Yes, it's completely work safe._



This is not what I expected


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> Spamming via pics? SL should do better. We should post DOUJINSHI!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Yes, it's completely work safe._



awesome comic, are there any others?

Nnoitra was lucky pesche didn't go all ultima on his ass.
.....


----------



## dandyman (Feb 17, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> ichigo pwning a fodder menos


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 17, 2010)

SageMaster said:


> Okay, let's have this quick poll.
> 
> Which of these Bleach girls would you choose?
> 
> ...



I'd take Orihime ^^ I just love her innocent nature and her body's so pretty .... and those eyes 

But i don't understand why can't I meet a girl who's just like those ink lines


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2010)

@whatur: all he can do is run


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2010)

^


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgoXUzIwXk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prinz Porno (Feb 17, 2010)

​


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 17, 2010)

^Short Kenpachi is short. Renji is awesome though. 



Vai said:


> awesome comic, are there any others?



There are others but untranslated so I'm not sure if you want them.


----------



## Prinz Porno (Feb 17, 2010)

Or, Ichigo is just too big


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> There are others but untranslated so I'm not sure if you want them.



well I do like pretty pictures :33


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 17, 2010)

Speaking of cosplay, TIME TO UPLOAD MY VERY FIRST SET ON NF! Pretty sure only a handful still remember them. :33

First avy


First sig





Vai said:


> well I do like pretty pictures :33



Sure thing. Work in progress.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 17, 2010)

First 2 doujins.




----


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 17, 2010)

Say, can I double post just to get nearer to that 15k goal? 




----


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 17, 2010)

if ur gonna post smut, post yama jiji x komamura, plz.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 17, 2010)

Raikiri said:


> if ur gonna post smut, post yama jiji x komamura, plz.



I'm afraid I can't find one that's safe enough to post here.


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2010)

There's a 15K goal ?

that's madness. 

noitra and nel <3


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 17, 2010)

Vai said:


> There's a 15K goal ?
> 
> that's madness.
> 
> noitra and nel <3



You didn't know? First to reach gets modfucked.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 17, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> First 2 doujins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are not hentai doujins, so what's the point?



Raikiri said:


> if ur gonna post smut, post yama jiji x komamura, plz.



This.


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2010)

^I asked.


HugeGuy said:


> You didn't know? First to reach gets modfucked.



I dont wanna be fucked by mods.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 17, 2010)

Vino said:


> Those are not hentai doujins, so what's the point?
> 
> 
> 
> This.



For the love of art. 

If anyone out there has Yama x Koma, I'd like to see it for myself too. I shall be at the bathhouse. :33

@Vai: I'm sure it feels good.


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not sure


----------



## Yak (Feb 17, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> Speaking of cosplay, TIME TO UPLOAD MY VERY FIRST SET ON NF! Pretty sure only a handful still remember them. :33
> 
> First avy
> 
> ...





HugeGuy said:


> First 2 doujins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





HugeGuy said:


> Say, can I double post just to get nearer to that 15k goal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Em Gee.

I still remember that first set 

And barring one, I don't know these other doujins. Are they all by honeycannon?


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 17, 2010)

Yak said:


> Oh Em Gee.
> 
> I still remember that first set
> 
> And barring one, I don't know these other doujins. Are they all by honeycannon?



Yep. All by the fantastic HoneyCanon. These two are specially for you as well as Vai. That is, assuming you haven't seen them already. 





----




----

2 more to go and I'm done!


----------



## Yak (Feb 17, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> Yep. All by the fantastic HoneyCanon. These two are specially for you as well as Vai. That is, assuming you haven't seen them already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you get all those? 

Also, is this a Nnoi seducing a Neliel in the green bikini she was sporting on the colour spread or do my eyes deceive me?  :ho


----------



## dandyman (Feb 17, 2010)

If you want titties I must provide:


----------



## Yak (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh my God whatur

what have you done


make me unsee it


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 17, 2010)

whatur said:


> If you want titties I must provide:



SO HAWT. MOAR. YAMMY WITH BREASYS NOW.

shunsui and ukitake look like they got experimented on by mayuri.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 17, 2010)

whatur said:


> If you want titties I must provide:


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 17, 2010)

Yak said:


> Where did you get all those?
> 
> Also, is this a Nnoi seducing a Neliel in the green bikini she was sporting on the colour spread or do my eyes deceive me?  :ho


Livejournal, forums, blogs and a thousand other places. HoneyCanon are elusive stuffs. Hate it. 



whatur said:


> If you want titties I must provide:



Now when I think about Yama talking about them wielding two swords....CAN'T UNSEE!


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2010)

Wtf


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 17, 2010)

this is what yama jiji meant. they really are the only male shinigami to have two.... zanpakuto.


----------



## dandyman (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2010)

Its disturbing since on Shunsui it looks somewhat goood


----------



## Yak (Feb 17, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> Livejournal, forums, blogs and a thousand other places. HoneyCanon are elusive stuffs. Hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Now when I think about Yama talking about them wielding two swords....CAN'T UNSEE!



Aah, I see. Good to know. :3

Thank you anyway, Noi-Nel is love


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 17, 2010)

the sad thing is, this is less shocking to me than a pic of rukia with big tits.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 17, 2010)

Raikiri said:


> the sad thing is, this is less shocking to me than a pic of rukia with big tits.



For some reason, I lol'ed hard at this.


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2010)

Raikiri said:


> the sad thing is, this is less shocking to me than a pic of rukia with big tits.


----------



## dandyman (Feb 17, 2010)

I bet Stark would've loved to play with Shunsui's double-zanpaktou after that little modification.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 17, 2010)

Last two and we're still far away from 15k.




----


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 17, 2010)

Hahaha, Shunsui and Ukitake managed to defeat Aizen after all.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

1.5K not 15k  Page 75 in two weeks 

Hugey, you found Honey Canon stuff?  Must rep curse 24 hrs

whatur, what have you done WHAT HAVE YOU DONE

Yak dat cosplay s


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2010)

suddently, I wanna change my nominations to Hottest character when dead to Ukitake


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 17, 2010)

@TV: I knew I missed something. 



Vai said:


> suddently, I wanna change my nominations to Hottest character when dead to Ukitake



TBH, he does look kinda girly. Shunsui's just humongous. I don't think I can sleep tonight.


----------



## Yak (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks so much Hugey!!!!1!!!!ONE!11!CAPSLOCK!!

---

Ohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygoooood



That's so... so...  



Also, Hugey... some of those doujinshis are really borderlining hentai... quite the naughty stuff there


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't know why you're still on about that particular one. My entry is 100% canon and indisputable fact


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 17, 2010)

My AdBlock list expanded after I entered this section a moment ago.

//HbS


----------



## Memos (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm so glad everyone likes the new Telegrams pic.


----------



## dandyman (Feb 17, 2010)

Anyone else watching hockey? Finland - Belarus  1 - 0. Drinking some beer and enjoying something what should be a rapestomp in our favour.


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2010)

Shunsui is trying to pull katen kyoukotsu boobs...


...


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 17, 2010)

^ Shunsui doesn't try to pull Boobs, he does pull off Boobs, quite well as the picture shows


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 17, 2010)

Vai said:


> Shunsui is trying to pull katen kyoukotsu boobs...
> 
> 
> ...



Delicious.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 17, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> I'm so glad everyone likes the new Telegrams pic.


----------



## dandyman (Feb 17, 2010)

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Raikiri (Feb 17, 2010)

is "honey cannon" supposed to be some freudian reference?


----------



## Yak (Feb 17, 2010)

Raikiri said:


> is "honey cannon" supposed to be some freudian reference?





No, its the artist that drew the doujinshis Hugeguy posted.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 17, 2010)

I wish honey cannon made Komomura x Yamamoto.


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2010)

KomoxMoto eh?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 17, 2010)

Vai said:


> KomoxMoto eh?


----------



## Yak (Feb 17, 2010)

Vino said:


> I wish honey cannon made Komomura x Yamamoto.



Fuck no, (s)he should stick to the Noi-Nel stuff, at least then my shipping fandom can live on


----------



## FrostXian (Feb 17, 2010)

Edit this.
Now.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 17, 2010)

Good sir, you are indeed a God among men.


----------



## TSC (Feb 17, 2010)

LOL i remember Huge Guy's old avatar when I was under the name of Alucard45Maximum. I actually thought his avatar was him.


----------



## TSC (Feb 17, 2010)

Hawt Koma!


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 17, 2010)

This is the truth.


----------



## TSC (Feb 17, 2010)

The most awesome cosplay ever


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2010)

UNBELIVABLE


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Pipe (Feb 17, 2010)

wtf I just go to sleep and to the school and when I just come back here there are 4 more pages of pure awesomeness

some bleach & spam


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Bwahahaha, Vai, the Ulqy looking at the heart...in his hand

Oh my god Kubo planned it all


----------



## dandyman (Feb 17, 2010)

Why did you post that Vai. Now I miss my last sig


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 17, 2010)

C'mon guys, post all those Rukia and Kaen pics in a new edit thread.


----------



## Mozu (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh ffffffff :33 WHY DIDN'T I SEE THE OBVIOUS YAOI BEFORE THIS 

Thankyou whatur.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 17, 2010)

Made a thread for this in the library


----------



## dandyman (Feb 17, 2010)

Imo we should've keep these edits here so we have a reason for SPAM.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 17, 2010)

whatur said:


> Imo we should've keep these edits here so we have a reason for SPAM.



Hmm...good point.


----------



## squilliam (Feb 17, 2010)

what the fuck......

HAVE YOU DONE TO THE TELEGRAM PICTURE?!?!


----------



## dandyman (Feb 17, 2010)

squilliam said:


> what the fuck......
> 
> HAVE YOU DONE TO THE TELEGRAM PICTURE?!?!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Just uh, relax and enjoy yourself.

If you can.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 17, 2010)

Vai...am I seeing things?


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2010)

..... oh.... ^ yes you are. no one is gonna take my sig seriously now...



Raikiri said:


> kaien's zanpakuto was fluid based, amirite?




oh my..


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Feb 17, 2010)

I think I missed something, what happened to super Aizen?


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 17, 2010)

I HEART this thread.

Please, don't let it die.


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2010)

using the gif from Res' sig..


----------



## Nimander (Feb 17, 2010)

Suddenly, this thread turned even more awesome.

Not fucking bad for a hiatus week.


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2010)

only Kaien switches from manga to anime in seconds,


----------



## Velocity (Feb 17, 2010)

Can't we get this thread moved to SL next week?


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 17, 2010)

Vai said:


> only Kaien switches from manga to anime in seconds,



thats one of the hollow powers he absorbed over the years.


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2010)

Raikiri said:


> thats one of the hollow powers he absorbed over the years.



speaking of "absorved"



I really need to finish this..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2010)

TSC said:


> Hawt Koma!



Borderline furry there but still cool.


WHAT THE FUCK AM I WATCHING AGAIN?!


*Hugeguy*: Those Nnoitra x Nell doujinshi completely filled with sexual tension is like....the perfect fanwank. Seriously, it's borderline canon.

Mucho merci for that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Vai, show everyone your gif so far.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 17, 2010)

All votes for thread sticky, go now.


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Vai, show everyone your gif so far.



b-but... but


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Keep on truckin' SL


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

SL, I need a new set. Post stock/ideas and whoever puts up what I end up using gets reps, holiest of prizes. Go go go.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 17, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> SL, I need a new set. Post stock/ideas and whoever puts up what I end up using gets reps, holiest of prizes. Go go go.



do you have something in mind or we can post anything we want?


----------



## Mozu (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2010)

ITS MADE WITH LOVE


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Anything at all. If I see something I like, that's it.

Note that I'm ridiculously finicky and have no idea what I like, so the odds of finding something that strikes just right are really low.


----------



## squilliam (Feb 17, 2010)

LMFAO, "Even if it's not made of love" 

and the chibi characters look so ridiculously adorable


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Feb 17, 2010)

This thread is untrashable


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 17, 2010)

squilliam said:


> LMFAO, "Even if it's not made of love"
> 
> and the chibi characters look so ridiculously adorable


 
Chibi God Aizen


----------



## squilliam (Feb 17, 2010)

as for sig ideas:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nel-sama!


----------



## Mozu (Feb 17, 2010)

Nel helped Yammy become Cerospada trufax  Bless her :33

TV, you need to tell me what characters you like for this to work...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Hahaha, I'm not much a one for the celshading artstyle.

Plus that Neliel doesn't turn into a good set very well. Nice try though.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## squilliam (Feb 17, 2010)

awwwwww jyeah! 

on the topic of Harribel:

*Spoiler*: __ 







^^I'm pretty sure that's a fanart, but it looks very similar to Kubo's style


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah I'm not even sure what type of set I want. I just feel like a change.

Problem is, it's a bitch to find me something I like enough to wear as a set >_>


----------



## Pipe (Feb 17, 2010)

at least TV can you tell us if you want a set related to bleach or just a random set


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

It's a whatever case. Throw stock at me until something sticks.


----------



## squilliam (Feb 17, 2010)

ahaha, this pic is so cute


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 17, 2010)

Actually, if you don't like this set, I'd use it when I decide to change my Koma set.


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2010)

i have no idea why


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Bwahahaha I love that Findor one.

But no, nothing that hits me yet.


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2010)

retarded findor is the best


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

I long for an excellent Apache set, for I love her with the power of a thousand suns.

Alas, even after Halfhearted sent me her collection, I have yet to find something that reaches out and grabs me


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2010)

squilliam said:


> ahaha, this pic is so cute



I better see that one mentioned by someone in the Nominations thread. Happy group color drawings are the best.


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2010)

yeah, I deviant'arted her. 


this is funny


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 17, 2010)

C'mon Taurus, say something like which shows or movies you _really_ like.


----------



## Beelzejow (Feb 17, 2010)

Vai said:


> yeah, I deviant'arted her.
> 
> 
> this is funny



_This is great._


----------



## Pipe (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

That Apache and Nel is great, I saved it months ago 

And that doesn't work, I've already been searching for stock from most of my likes. I need something I wouldn't find myself.


----------



## Beelzejow (Feb 17, 2010)

_Contributing:

_


----------



## Beelzejow (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Beelzejow (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Actually scratch that, there is some good stuff in the folder I got from HH, I just wasn't creative enough.

If I don't find anything else, I'll run with that.

Checking for Law stock at the moment.


----------



## Beelzejow (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Let's not bury things with one image posts GJ. We gotta leave room for everyone here.



I like this, but I don't really think I can use it as stock, which is a damn shame.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Dead photobucket is dead.


----------



## Eevihl (Feb 17, 2010)

Dead babies


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Search over.

Let's keep on dumping awesome for everyone though.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 17, 2010)

Eevihl said:


> Dead babies


 
*What's funnier than a dead baby? 
*A dead baby in a clown costume!

(You said it, I provided.)


----------



## dandyman (Feb 17, 2010)

I just combined your fandom Taurus. :33


Oh you found something already.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

BWAHAHAHAHA

whatur, you've given me signatures before. That one's going in the pile for later.


----------



## ez (Feb 17, 2010)

wow         .


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 17, 2010)

That's a cool set, TV. I didn't know you liked One Piece.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Course I do. I've never worn an OP set before, actually  Never found the right art for me. Hooray for breaking new grounds.


----------



## squilliam (Feb 17, 2010)

Harribel wearing a fedora?

.....damn


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Cannot get enough of dat sophisticated ass x


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## valerian (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## squilliam (Feb 17, 2010)

lol, this thread just goes right back to posting bleach smut


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Lacks monocle and tophat. Get out.


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2010)

whatur said:


> Also, here's some



apropriate for this-



Taurus Versant said:


> Lacks monocle and tophat. Get out.



I agree.

I vote for only posting chicks with tophats and monocles.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 17, 2010)

wut TV you like one piece first I discovered Axl Low then you, who is next now?


----------



## FrostXian (Feb 17, 2010)

Almost as if he's not about to get hit by a giant fist made out of flaming magma.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Most people have read OP, you know.


----------



## squilliam (Feb 17, 2010)

I know everyone has seen this already but:


that eye! 

but anyways, monocles are too hard to shoop. That, or I just don't have the skills


----------



## Pipe (Feb 17, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Most people have read OP, you know.



yeah I know but you are the guys of the Yammy FC you are my providers of lulz


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Spectacular.


----------



## Elias (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh, you.


----------



## dandyman (Feb 17, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Spectacular.



It's just my usual reaction when I surf on NF.


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2010)

have some tea picard 



Elias said:


> Oh, you.



hey I made an edit with your gif sig


----------



## dandyman (Feb 17, 2010)

I like how after the "konoha library" part it seems like he says "_trash_".


----------



## Pipe (Feb 17, 2010)

oh that?s wonderful


----------



## gabies (Feb 17, 2010)

Im gone for a couple of days and the thread turns to this............. i love all you


----------



## Elias (Feb 17, 2010)

Vai said:


> hey I made an edit with your gif sig



Lemme see dat.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Elias said:


> Lemme see dat.





Vai said:


> using the gif from Res' sig..




Bam. Sig it


----------



## TSC (Feb 17, 2010)

Whatur, You should edit this gif with replacing Superman's head with Aizen's and Sakura's with either Orihime or Hinamori


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2010)

​
dat theme


----------



## roboupyo (Feb 17, 2010)

wow love this pic 

ummmm but who is Ukitake on top of


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Vai said:


> ​
> dat theme



dat classy tatsuki :datsuki

Here's a blast from the past, SL


*Spoiler*: __ 





Batman said:


> _♫ RIIIIING ♪_
> 
> *Kuukaku:* Shiba clan. How can I blast you?
> 
> ...


----------



## Xaosin (Feb 18, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Kubo is taking a break to mourn Momo. He will be back next week so until then go ahead and... do whatever.
> 
> This thread will be trashed anyway when I open the discussion thread next week so go crazy but not too crazy.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Feb 18, 2010)

This is quite possibly your best yet
fuck the limit


Vai said:


> ​
> dat theme


Are there any good Tatsuki cosplays?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 18, 2010)

Game.  Set.  Tea.  whatur takes it.  Alone.


----------



## squilliam (Feb 18, 2010)

So, did anyone watch the bleach anime episode? It's not even cannon, but hey, it's bleach


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 18, 2010)

Filler episode was meh inducing. Besides Hitsu's kill steal, the last was significantly better. Next has Nanao in it though so that should be cash


----------



## Xaosin (Feb 18, 2010)

Do I get a nomination for shittiest editing ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 18, 2010)

If only because it's the wrong way around.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Feb 18, 2010)

Is that Kubo doing the truffle shuffle? brb gonna go down a bottle of bleach


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 18, 2010)

Omaeda Takes It Alone said:


> Is that Kubo doing the truffle shuffle? brb gonna go down a bottle of bleach



Suddenly

IRONY!

it was detergent.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Feb 18, 2010)

I almost said that


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 18, 2010)

That's satire.

So I've determined that Bleach is really a game of Clue.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 18, 2010)

483 replies without a chapter? What is this


----------



## Vai (Feb 18, 2010)

squilliam said:


> So, did anyone watch the bleach anime episode? It's not even cannon, but hey, it's bleach



its a filler's filler, I'm liking the filler but this one was really bad.

best thing about it was the preview, You don't see Nanao-chan/ikkaku/hanatarou teams in the damn manga 



♥TheBearjew♥ said:


> Do I get a nomination for shittiest editing ?



no, I want that prize 





Zaru said:


> 483 replies without a chapter? What is this



we miss bleach


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 18, 2010)

TSC said:


> Hawt Koma!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## squilliam (Feb 18, 2010)

someone change those shades to gar shades and we have our new telegrams image


----------



## Godot (Feb 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2010)

^

Fucking amazing. I laughed out loud.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 18, 2010)

Godot said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 18, 2010)

Koma, the most wanted fox in the world.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2010)

^

SL still manages to deliver.


----------



## dandyman (Feb 18, 2010)

I just want to sleep but erotic komapics keep me awake.


----------



## TSC (Feb 18, 2010)

I know right?! Koma is the only GAR furry 





*Spoiler*: __ 



where's my edit request?


----------



## dandyman (Feb 18, 2010)

TSC said:


> I know right?! Koma is the only GAR furry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's kinda hard edit. Trying to find proper pics.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't like chapterless Bleach weeks.

I'm wondering if Unohana has developed any sort of resistant counter to Aizen's Hypnosis. Since she was the one who has detetcted something wrong with Aizen's body back in SS from the start. I'm hoping she has something to handle it but I doubt it.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 18, 2010)

Superstars said:


> I don't like chapterless Bleach weeks.
> 
> I'm wondering if Unohana has developed any sort of resistant counter to Aizen's Hypnosis. Since she was the one who has detetcted something wrong with Aizen's body back in SS from the start. I'm hoping she has something to handle it but I doubt it.


 
Unohana is working with Aizen, of course it's going to look like she developed a counter. Then she turns around and stabs Ichigo through the chest.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 18, 2010)

TSC said:


> I know right?! Koma is the only GAR furry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Komamura is the most GAR fox/wolf/dog/whatever *EVAR.* 

I love him, he's so GAR. pek


EDIT: Holy shit, 500 replies! C'mon guys, let's rock this thread.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 18, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> *Hanatarou* is working with Aizen, of course it's going to look like he developed a counter. Then comes out of a garganta stabs Ichigo through the chest.


Print it for me.


----------



## Mozu (Feb 18, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Print it for me.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 18, 2010)

Next chapter: Aizen gets it


----------



## Vaz (Feb 18, 2010)

All sense this thread had is now lost. Bow before this.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm bowing.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 18, 2010)

SageMaster said:


> I'm bowing.


 
BOW HARDER.


----------



## yourewlnner (Feb 18, 2010)

Bow before laid back Koma and his paper mache head.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 18, 2010)

Congratulations, SL. You're one third of the way there 



Zaru said:


> 483 replies without a chapter? What is this



SL agony. Hit 1.5k before chapter arrives.

They'll never make it.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh, you guys don't want me to *really* spam.  I've been taking it pretty easy thus far.

If I had a mind to, I could make this thread hit 1,000 before 6 am tomorrow.

/spam king


----------



## TSC (Feb 18, 2010)

Vaz said:


> All sense this thread had is now lost. Bow before this.





SageMaster said:


> I'm bowing.





GikuHonishimo said:


> BOW HARDER.





yourewlnner said:


> Bow before laid back Koma and his paper mache head.




BOW WOW ROFF


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 18, 2010)

TSC said:


> BOW WOW ROFF


 
Bow Spam, go.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 18, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Congratulations, SL. You're one third of the way there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 18, 2010)

Work hard.

Nima, no single person spam. We're better than that


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 18, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Work hard.
> 
> Nima, no single person spam. We're better than that


 
Hai, did you see the post count on this thread? 514 posts in a week, we will have 1,500 by the time the next chapter is out.


----------



## piccun? (Feb 18, 2010)

why make all the effort to go to 1500? 
let's stop at 800.


----------



## gabies (Feb 18, 2010)

TSC said:


> BOW WOW ROFF





GikuHonishimo said:


> BOW HARDER.





SageMaster said:


> I'm bowing.




BOW BOW FIGHT DA BOWAH


----------



## piccun? (Feb 18, 2010)

Gabies180 said:


> BOW BOW FIGHT DA BOWAH


----------



## Klue (Feb 18, 2010)

Superstars said:


> I don't like chapterless Bleach weeks.
> 
> I'm wondering if Unohana has developed any sort of resistant counter to Aizen's Hypnosis. Since she was the one who has detetcted something wrong with Aizen's body back in SS from the start. I'm hoping she has something to handle it but I doubt it.



Unohana's advice to Ichigo should answer your inquiry pretty clearly, but Kubo trolls, so:


----------



## Vaz (Feb 18, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> SL agony. Hit 1.5k before chapter arrives.
> 
> They'll never make it.


Komamura cosplay with paper mache head disagrees.

And he knows all.


----------



## gabies (Feb 18, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Komamura cosplay with paper mache head disagrees.
> 
> And he knows all.



He will lead us to victory


----------



## piccun? (Feb 18, 2010)

Gabies180 said:


> He will lead us to victory



not if I can help it


----------



## Vai (Feb 18, 2010)

still, I laughed so hard at the koma head... but now I want one


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 18, 2010)

Reserving Nimander spam to 3 days before the chapter comes out, if it turns out we desperately need an intervention to get there.


----------



## piccun? (Feb 18, 2010)

Vai said:


> still, I laughed so hard at the koma head... but now I want one



but Koma needs his head 

you can only get the whole package


----------



## Vai (Feb 18, 2010)

piccun? said:


> but Koma needs his head
> 
> you can only get the whole package



well, I want koma's box head.


----------



## piccun? (Feb 18, 2010)

Vai said:


> well, I want koma's box head.



then don't just talk.
go and make your destiny. Rip that damn head from his still warm body and take it home with you. 
Don't wish, act.


----------



## Vaz (Feb 18, 2010)

Koma's head does not wish to be taken.

It will not betray it's master.


----------



## Vaz (Feb 18, 2010)

Also, apparently this thread was _this_ close to becoming furry porn a couple of pages ago.

WTH, SL


----------



## piccun? (Feb 18, 2010)

that's why it must be taken by force. 



 you should get a muzzle.


----------



## Vaz (Feb 18, 2010)

THE PAPER WILL BREAK


----------



## piccun? (Feb 18, 2010)

here's Chad's dog form for all you furry lovers.


----------



## Vaz (Feb 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH2nQHPs4aA[/YOUTUBE]


There is something Bleach-related here.

Find it.


----------



## Vai (Feb 18, 2010)

piccun? said:


> then don't just talk.
> go and make your destiny. Rip that damn head from his still warm body and take it home with you.
> Don't wish, act.



what If I just steal it


----------



## piccun? (Feb 18, 2010)

Vaz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it's in black and white and Bleach is in black and white too  



Vai said:


> what If I just steal it



Kenpachi would be disappointed, that's what.


----------



## Vai (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 18, 2010)

:  datsuki


----------



## Vai (Feb 18, 2010)

datsuki is watching joo

was reading some chaps.



Masaki... or milfsaki... had some serious ... power.


----------



## piccun? (Feb 18, 2010)

nice tatsuki avatar there


----------



## Vai (Feb 18, 2010)

awwww 


wait, do I see some connections between those 


let the Tatsuki shiba teories come to surface!


----------



## piccun? (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah that was my point. Kaien is like male tatsuki, but different.


----------



## Vai (Feb 18, 2010)

so I heard Kukkaku is tatsuki's mother.


----------



## piccun? (Feb 18, 2010)

that means Tatsuki and Ichigo are brother and sister  












*Spoiler*: __


----------



## piccun? (Feb 18, 2010)

oh hey, I see Taurus Versant.



_Halibel sure died a pathetic death. _


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 18, 2010)

'nother one bites the dust

and another one bites the dust

and another one down another one down

another one bites the dust



piccun² said:


> oh hey, I see Taurus Versant.
> 
> 
> 
> _Halibel sure died a pathetic death. _



Seriously. I was embarrassed watching it


----------



## piccun? (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Vai (Feb 18, 2010)

oh my


----------



## piccun? (Feb 18, 2010)

oh your


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 18, 2010)

That applies too.


----------



## Vaz (Feb 18, 2010)

Vai said:


> datsuki is watching joo
> 
> was reading some chaps.
> 
> ...


Milf thread is a go.

Relevant to everyone's interests.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 18, 2010)

So Unohana and Masaki thread?


----------



## Vaz (Feb 18, 2010)

Unohana's status is somewhat unclear. I mean, she's at least a GGGGGGGGGILF.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 18, 2010)

Pretty sure most of Kubo's females are.


----------



## Mozu (Feb 18, 2010)

Vai said:


> so I heard Kukkaku is tatsuki's mother.



And Kenpachi is her father 

Hell, I hope Kubo is watching this thread.


----------



## Beelzejow (Feb 18, 2010)

_What the fuck?  Tatsuki is female?_


----------



## Vaz (Feb 18, 2010)

Hiroko said:


> And Kenpachi is her father
> 
> Hell, I hope Kubo is watching this thread.


I like you.


----------



## Vai (Feb 18, 2010)

Hiroko busts out the best datsuki smilies 



Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez said:


> _What the fuck?  Tatsuki is female?_





you know, I can sabotage your sig. so carefull thar.


----------



## gabies (Feb 18, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Unohana's status is somewhat unclear. I mean, she's at least a GGGGGGGGGILF.



Well shes like 1000 yrs old, a milleniumilf?


----------



## squilliam (Feb 18, 2010)

don't talk shit about Total Unohana-taichou 

But seriously, even Mayuri is scared of her


----------



## Vaz (Feb 18, 2010)

squilliam, source on your sig.

NAO.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 18, 2010)

even aizen is scared of her


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 18, 2010)

Even Unohana is scared of seeing herself in a mirror.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 18, 2010)

Give me some ass and tits were Yoruichi and halibel at


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 18, 2010)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Give me some ass and tits were Yoruichi and halibel at


 
You left Neliel out of that list.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 18, 2010)

hey Nathan Copeland is back that means moar bewbies


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 18, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> hey Nathan Copeland is back that means moar bewbies



Do you know what is inside bewbs?


*Spoiler*: __ 



THE HEART.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 18, 2010)

SageMaster said:


> Do you know what is inside bewbs?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 
This calls for an edit, sadly I don't have a decent edit program right now.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 18, 2010)

Tell me what to edit, and I'll try.


----------



## Elias (Feb 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _EVERYTHING'S BACKWARDS_


----------



## gabies (Feb 19, 2010)

WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gabies (Feb 19, 2010)

If you guys thought the LOLSPADA were the baddest of the bad, think again


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 19, 2010)

Is there any other Ulqiorra'd characters fanart?


*Spoiler*: _SailorBleach_


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 19, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: _SailorBleach_



What is this? I don't even..

-head assplodes-


----------



## gabies (Feb 19, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> What is this? I don't even..
> 
> -head assplodes-



Assplode? that gave me a wrong image


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 19, 2010)

Gabies180 said:


> Assplode? that gave me a wrong image





			
				UrbanDictionary said:
			
		

> A way of saying "explode" with a Spanish accent.  To burst violently.



Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## gabies (Feb 19, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Put that in your pipe and smoke it.



What is this....why i atta.........


----------



## Eevihl (Feb 19, 2010)

Bewbs dudes


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 19, 2010)

In after...femspada?


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice way to trigger H2 mode, probably old though.





Eevihl said:


> Bewbs dudes







Taurus Versant said:


> In after...femspada?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dandyman (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd love to see Kenpachi _impale_ dat Nnoitra.


----------



## valerian (Feb 19, 2010)

Dat Noitora.


----------



## Vai (Feb 19, 2010)

*splash splash splash*


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Vai (Feb 19, 2010)

Colored version of the HEART.


----------



## piccun? (Feb 19, 2010)

that scene always gave me the wrong impression D:





It's like he's saying "The whole forearm" >_>










>_>


----------



## TSC (Feb 19, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __




In b4 Yak comes in fapping


----------



## Vai (Feb 19, 2010)

piccun? said:


> that scene always gave me the wrong impression D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





This.... is my fist-shaped heart.

when I die, you take it!.


----------



## piccun? (Feb 19, 2010)

Vai said:


> This.... is my fist-shaped heart.
> 
> when I die, you take it!.



Kaien has that determined look, while Rukia has that worried expression....you know what I mean


I never liked it much <_<

I mean, every time I looked at that scene I imagined that's what was happening. I'm kinda obsessed by that. 
Kaien was not a good person at all.


----------



## TSC (Feb 19, 2010)

Vai said:


> This.... is my fist-shaped heart.
> 
> when I die, you take it!.



Did you know realistically, the heart is the size of a human fist? Kaien knows his anatomy.


----------



## Vai (Feb 19, 2010)

piccun² said:


> Kaien was not a good person at all.




yes, he was, ... he was offering his heart to her


----------



## piccun? (Feb 19, 2010)

Vai said:


> yes, he was, ... he was offering his heart to her



It's where he wants to put it that bothres me 
















*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vaz (Feb 19, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: _SailorBleach_



WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU?


----------



## piccun? (Feb 19, 2010)

You didn't know about sailor Bleach? 

AND YOU CALL YOURSELF A BLEACH FAN?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 19, 2010)

New spoiler pic



Fuck yeah Yamamoto


----------



## piccun? (Feb 19, 2010)

New spoiler pic

Ukitake was Aizen's ally all along!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 19, 2010)

ok wat         ?


----------



## Vaz (Feb 19, 2010)

piccun? said:


> You didn't know about sailor Bleach?
> 
> AND YOU CALL YOURSELF A BLEACH FAN?


Well I am now, after that Gin panty shot





Vino said:


> New spoiler pic
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck yeah Yamamoto


Vino you trollin


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Kensei (Feb 19, 2010)

:33


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2010)

Umm what does kick ass have to do with Bleach?


----------



## Kensei (Feb 19, 2010)

Sailor Bleach is like a bullet to the head.


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2010)

A forced bullet to the head


----------



## gabies (Feb 19, 2010)

Vault said:


> A  self forced bullet to the head


----------



## Vai (Feb 19, 2010)

piccun² said:


> It's where he wants to put it that bothres me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but its with love :33




Vino said:


> New spoiler pic
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck yeah Yamamoto


FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Kensei (Feb 19, 2010)

See, the spoiler tags are the rope. Person spoiler tagging it = hit-girl setting up the rope to wrap around you... clicking the spoiler is the equivalent to the rope being pulled and seeing Sailor Bleach is the equivalent of a bullet flying into your head.


----------



## piccun? (Feb 19, 2010)

Kensei said:


> See, the spoiler tags are the rope. Person spoiler tagging it = hit-girl setting up the rope to wrap around you... clicking the spoiler is the equivalent to the rope being pulled and seeing Sailor Bleach is the equivalent of a bullet flying into your head.




is that so? 



editover for pubic hair


----------



## Vai (Feb 19, 2010)

I clicked on the first one.... I was shocked and disgusted.


... but I still clicked on the second one ..


----------



## piccun? (Feb 19, 2010)

Vai said:


> I clicked on the first one.... I was shocked and disgusted.
> 
> 
> ... but I still clicked on the second one ..



then fairy Gin rings less disturbing and more cute


----------



## Vai (Feb 19, 2010)

those castanets are shaped like a heart


----------



## KBL (Feb 19, 2010)

Dat ass chada  (?)


----------



## Vai (Feb 19, 2010)

wait a minute, Nova (looks like marisa for FE)  and Cloudo ? Who's the blond one

urahara?


----------



## piccun? (Feb 19, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Dat ass chada  (?)


----------



## Vai (Feb 19, 2010)

AHAHHHA urahara's face


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 19, 2010)

Kenpachi...Femtra...I cannot unsee this thread you fiends!


piccun² said:


> is that so?


Oh ho ho...nice try.  I almost clicked.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Dat ass chada  (?)



My oh my..never did i liked Hitsugaya so much.


----------



## Vai (Feb 19, 2010)

you like him now ? 



On topic: I love oranges.


----------



## Vaz (Feb 19, 2010)

NEEDS MOAR AIZEN


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2010)

Vai said:


> you like him now ?



Dude, just a figure of speech.



Vai said:


> On topic: I love oranges.



I like pears.

*Spoiler*: __ 




















[/IMG]


----------



## Bill G (Feb 19, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Female Nnoitra! Now all of my dreams have come true! !


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 19, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I like pears.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I like apples.


----------



## Elias (Feb 19, 2010)

What has this thread become? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Beelzejow (Feb 19, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dude, just a figure of speech.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_I approve of your Neliel pictures. <3_


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 19, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dude, just a figure of speech.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]GyE57VJeMbQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 19, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> Is there any other Ulqiorra'd characters fanart?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _SailorBleach_



FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUU MY BRAIN IS GONNA EXPLO-


----------



## Pipe (Feb 19, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I like pears.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I like big pears


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]trGkPerU3-k[/YOUTUBE]

Metal Video Game Music spam incoming.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]6OUkexdBXP8[/YOUTUBE]

Moar video game music spammage.


----------



## Beelzejow (Feb 19, 2010)

_Where's my GB Grimmjow?   I've seen Nnoitra and Ulquiorra, but no Grimmjow GB. _


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 19, 2010)

Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez said:


> _Where's my GB Grimmjow?   I've seen Nnoitra and Ulquiorra, but no Grimmjow GB. _





You rang?


----------



## Beelzejow (Feb 19, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> You rang?



_If I were to make the perfect woman, that would be it right there.  I also came, twice.

Got anymore? _


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 19, 2010)

Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez said:


> _If I were to make the perfect woman, that would be it right there.  I also came, twice.
> 
> Got anymore? _





As follows from left to right: Grimmjow, Orihime, and Ulquiorra, and yes, Orihime is a freakin guy in this picture, the rest of them are all pretty much craptastic in comparison to these two really.


----------



## squilliam (Feb 19, 2010)

the gentlemen of SL approve of this thread


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 19, 2010)

I am thinking feminism works rather well for you, Szayel Aporro Granz.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Feb 19, 2010)

squilliam said:


> the gentlemen of SL approve of this thread


I can't tell if this is shopped or not


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> I like big pears



Well, i happen to be in the pear business and you know what?

Business is booming.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 19, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, i happen to be in the pear business and you know what?
> 
> Business is booming.
> 
> ...


 
Those Nel + Grimmjow pictures made me realize that the Last of the Arrancar title goes to two people, not one.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 19, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> I am thinking feminism works rather well for you, Szayel Aporro Granz.



Oh, that IS awesome.

I haz a thing for glasses, y'see. pek


----------



## Amekage (Feb 19, 2010)

Omaeda Takes It Alone said:


> I can't tell if this is shopped or not



it's epic either way 


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to piccun² again.


----------



## Beelzejow (Feb 19, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, i happen to be in the pear business and you know what?
> 
> Business is booming.
> 
> ...



_They'd make such a perfect couple._


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 19, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> hey Nathan Copeland is back that means moar bewbies



OH FUCK YESH!!! YESH!!!!!


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 19, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> Oh, that IS awesome.
> 
> I haz a thing for glasses, y'see. pek




Is that a fact?


----------



## Vaz (Feb 19, 2010)

So I heard there was an image spam all the way up in the telegrams

and I thought to myself

"Well, this is an outrage, I'm not participating. I better post the ultimate Bleach fanart to establish some sort of fanart hierarchy before halfhearted drops by and proceeds to destroy us all." 


*Spoiler*: _So here it is_ 





Chad. Holding a cat.


----------



## Elias (Feb 19, 2010)

Vaz said:


> So I heard there was an image spam all the way up in the telegrams
> 
> and I thought to myself
> 
> ...



It's beautiful.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 19, 2010)

Surprisingly, this worked out rather well


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 19, 2010)

is there a female oomeda pic out there?


----------



## squilliam (Feb 19, 2010)

lmfao.





^^lol, top left, there's your female Omaeda


----------



## Vaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Raikiri said:


> is there a female oomeda pic out there?


I'm preparing myself for this. It will come.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 19, 2010)

squilliam said:


> lmfao.



Why not? It's Omaeda.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 19, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Surprisingly, this worked out rather well



WHAT? WHAT? I didn't think it was possible.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 19, 2010)

here is my contribution

*Spoiler*: __ 










and for the girls(if there is any girl here)


----------



## Sajin (Feb 19, 2010)

The more I read this, the more I wish Szayel was a girl.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 19, 2010)

Time to meet Ishida's mother.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 19, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Dat ass chada  (?)



Ffffffffffffffffffffff

dat...

mustnotsaymustnotsaymustnotsay

DAT

resistthetemptationdon'tdoittv

DAT ISHIDA 

...

carry on.


----------



## Vai (Feb 19, 2010)

Mareyo pek pek


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 19, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Dat ass chada (?)


 


^ Feminism works rather well with Ishida as well.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Feb 19, 2010)

squilliam said:


> ^^lol, top left, there's your female Omaeda


Mareyomaeda


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 19, 2010)

Omaeda Takes It Alone said:


> Mareyomaeda


 
I must admit, I had a similiar reaction to Hisagi and Renji when I first saw that picture as well.


----------



## Vaz (Feb 19, 2010)

I think I saw this omake on the anime 

And Oomaeda's family is awesome.


----------



## FrostXian (Feb 19, 2010)

Who is digging this game?


----------



## yourewlnner (Feb 19, 2010)

FrostXian said:


> Who is digging this game?



I like how they'll use Mega Man Volnutt from the Legends series in this, but won't ever make a new game. 

Unless you count that mobile thing they have in Japan.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> Time to meet Ishida's mother.




*Spoiler*: _God damn!_ 








And here's my last batch of pears.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 19, 2010)

some Unohana goodness

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 19, 2010)

^ Oh... my..... GOD.

That was awesome.


----------



## TSC (Feb 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Bleach dogs_ 











*Spoiler*: _Hot Bleach Girls_ 






*Spoiler*: _SEXY!!_ 











*Spoiler*: _SO FINE!_


----------



## squilliam (Feb 19, 2010)

awwwwww jyeaaahhhhh, borderline hentai, keep em' comin 

except for that last one.....fuck you


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Feb 19, 2010)

Whoever drew the last one needs to be shot


----------



## squilliam (Feb 19, 2010)

TSC's avatar does him justice


----------



## Vai (Feb 19, 2010)

I usually hate those dog that have people similarities.. but that espada one... wow, I mean.. cool


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2010)

Those Disney esque Dog drawings are made of win and awesome.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 19, 2010)

shunsui and kenpachi dogs were awesome and wtf with the last image


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 19, 2010)

TSC said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hot Bleach Girls_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is awesome.



> *Spoiler*: _SO FINE!_


 

Can we have moar Tatsuki?


----------



## TSC (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't you gaiz just LOOOOVVE the last one? :ho



Can't wait see Raikiri's respond to that one


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 19, 2010)

That Unohana cosplay was godly.

Bwahahaha, the hachi cannot harm me, I've already braved it once.


----------



## Vai (Feb 19, 2010)

.. maybe not quite


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2010)

^

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 19, 2010)

Vai said:


> .. maybe not quite


 
What the fuck is this? There is an Aaroniero cosplay, but I have yet to see a Yammy one?

...

I am disappoint


----------



## squilliam (Feb 19, 2010)

lol, you gotta give him an A for creativity


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks like Kubo helped making Disney games as well. Guy's multi-tasking.




*Spoiler*: _Last 2 Nell pictures_


----------



## Superstars (Feb 19, 2010)

don't know about this.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 19, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> What the fuck is this? There is an Aaroniero cosplay, but I have yet to see a Yammy one?
> 
> ...
> 
> I am disappoint



Sajin showed it to me


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 19, 2010)

Superstars said:


> don't know about this.


 
Lol @ Kubo and Kishi conspirating.



Oh I see, this image must have been so incredibly godly that my old computer couldn't load it. Luckily my beast of a Chuck Norris machine I currently have seems to be able to handle it.


----------



## Bill G (Feb 20, 2010)

That Ulquiorra cosplay ruins the damn good Yammy cosplay for me


----------



## yourewlnner (Feb 20, 2010)

Bill G said:


> That Ulquiorra cosplay ruins the damn good Yammy cosplay for me



That's Fat Ulq, Ulq purged him from his body. He's the embodiment of his good. He also understands "the Heart", which is why Ulq doesn't get it.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 20, 2010)

yourewlnner said:


> That's Fat Ulq, Ulq purged him from his body. He's the embodiment of his good. He also understands "the Heart", which is why Ulq doesn't get it.



So if Muramasa enters Ulq inner world and pulls out Fat Ulq, the normal Ulq will transform into a Chibi Ulq


----------



## yourewlnner (Feb 20, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> So if Muramasa enters Ulq inner world and pulls out Fat Ulq, the normal Ulq will transform into a Chibi Ulq



Yeah, that's usually how these things work out. We all have a fat person inside of us who embodies good. And an evil blood thirsty chibi...


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Feb 20, 2010)

Hachi is Hiyori's Zanpakuto


----------



## Yak (Feb 20, 2010)

FrostXian said:


> Who is digging this game?



Shit has Zero  I'd buy it  (If I had the console )


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 20, 2010)

.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## MrCinos (Feb 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## FrostXian (Feb 20, 2010)

That's inacurate. X doesn't have joints like that.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 20, 2010)

FrostXian said:


> That's inacurate. X doesn't have joints like that.



And Zero has green tits, not blue.


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2010)

hahahahaha 

Kubo man  

Also the last 2 cosplayers i would hit


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2010)

Ugh!  Envy!


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: _Nel_


----------



## FrostXian (Feb 20, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Matsumoto kind of looks like Lota. o-O


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2010)

I fear Yamamoto might be next on the list since all shounen old men are dying


----------



## Yak (Feb 20, 2010)

FrostXian said:


> That Matsumoto kind of looks like Lota. o-O



OMG you are right


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 20, 2010)

Nel cosplayer is hot.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 20, 2010)

Vault said:


> I fear Yamamoto might be next on the list since all shounen old men are dying



The curious case of Yamamoto Button, he was born 2500 years ago but thats equivalent to 7 years old for commander class shinigami, he will get younger and younger


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2010)

I fucks with that 

Yama back story to see his younger self


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, Yama's backstory where he fight off some vastolordes and write down information about them would be nice to see. Long before SS Academy foundation.


----------



## valerian (Feb 20, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nel_



Oh the things I'd do to her.


----------



## Vai (Feb 20, 2010)

^



she doesn't have a 3

DENIED!.




NOT!


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 20, 2010)

you guys are not understanding


*Spoiler*: __ 







Yess I want Tits moar and moar Halitits


----------



## Sendrof (Feb 20, 2010)

^can't you see DAT lovely round 3 :ho


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __



SO FINE


----------



## Degelle (Feb 20, 2010)

I wonder if anyone of the "good guys" will even die.


----------



## Kensei (Feb 20, 2010)

Degelle said:


> I wonder if anyone of the "good guys" will even die.



Yamamoto is the only good with a possibility of dying cause he's old. Being old and a leader is a death sentence as it means you have to die for anything to change.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 20, 2010)

Dying in my Bleach?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

Vino said:


> Dying in my Bleach?



With a guy like Yamamoto it's possible. After all, Hitsugaya has to become Soutaichou at some point


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 20, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> With a guy like Yamamoto it's possible. After all, Hitsugaya has to become Soutaichou at some point



Fuck no.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 20, 2010)

Nel and So Fine cosplays made me cum.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

Aizen made some improvements (I wish.)


----------



## yourewlnner (Feb 20, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Aizen made some improvements (I wish.)



It looks like Aizen put Hinamori's head on a woman's body. I've seen that picture everywhere, where is it from? Some ridiculous fanfic?


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 20, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Aizen made some improvements (I wish.)





And some more. 

Or it's just Unohana secretly Vastolorde. That would explain her healing arrancars.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

yourewlnner said:


> It looks like Aizen put Hinamori's head on a woman's body. I've seen that picture everywhere, where is it from? Some ridiculous fanfic?



No, the person who drew that has a fetish for drawing good guys as Arrancar, don't ask me why, it's still freakin awesome though.


----------



## valerian (Feb 20, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> And some more.
> 
> Or it's just Unohana secretly Vastolorde. That would explain her healing arrancars.




@ 1:14

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxqLgORzmdE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Raikiri (Feb 20, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Aizen made some improvements (I wish.)



when aizen impaled hinamori, he wasnt trying to kill her. he was trying to turn her into a hollow!


----------



## Beelzejow (Feb 20, 2010)

_Keep them titties comin', boys. _


----------



## Pipe (Feb 20, 2010)

here are some espadas images


*Spoiler*: __ 








and here moar bewbies

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

So we've reached the tit spam stage? 

Boobs? In _MY_ SL?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

So Fine


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxqLgORzmdE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



YOU SLAMMED HER, YOU DUNKED HER DOUGHNUT, YOU GAVE HER DOG A SNAUSAGE, YOU STUFFED HER LIKE A THANKSGIVING TURKEY, HBUHBUBHBUBHBU!!

God damn, I love Liar, liar.


----------



## yourewlnner (Feb 20, 2010)

I think Nel cosplay was too much. These other bewbies pale in comparison.


----------



## squilliam (Feb 20, 2010)

ahaha, sorry about that Kusuriuri, I kind of realized it was too much when it was too late


----------



## Pipe (Feb 20, 2010)

hey I realized we are just half way the main goal now yay


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

yourewlnner said:


> I think Nel cosplay was too much. These other bewbies pale in comparison.





Too much bewbage does not exist, there is never enough bewbage.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Too much bewbage does not exist, there is never enough bewbage.



Inferior version. Bow before the truth.



Also good work on halfway, SL. Keep at it.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Inferior version. Bow before the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Also good work on halfway, SL. Keep at it.





You were saying something about shitty pictures?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

The tail and ears are overdoing it.


----------



## squilliam (Feb 20, 2010)

serious question: TV, where did you find that Harribel pic?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

Got posted by Cybie (or was it Yak, one of those two) in the convo thread a month or two ago.


----------



## Vai (Feb 20, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Inferior version. Bow before the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Also good work on halfway, SL. Keep at it.



yup

best halibel pic


----------



## Elias (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry to interrupt the tittays. 



Ok, proceed with posting tittays.


----------



## Vai (Feb 20, 2010)

im all for a good dandy edit.


but that edit is impossible.


dissaproved.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

Ukitake is a better final villain than Sasuke will ever be.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

If it were Kabuchimaru in his place, then I might... no nevermind, not even Kabuchimaru could stand up to the might of Ukitake.


----------



## Vaz (Feb 20, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __


I like everything about this post even though the Yachiru cosplayer is kinda creeping me out.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

Vaz said:


> I like everything about this post even though the Yachiru cosplayer is kinda creeping me out.



I was a little more creeped out by the Lilynette cosplayer


----------



## squilliam (Feb 20, 2010)

off topic, but, I just finished watching Fade to Black. What did everyone who saw it think? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Overall, I found it very good, but couldn't help noticing plotholes like Rukia having kids at one point (wtf was that about?) and Urahara casually walking into SS


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

squilliam said:


> off topic, but, I just finished watching Fade to Black. What did everyone who saw it think?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



First of all, she adopted them, second of all, Urahara could've casually walked into SS any time he felt like it, he was only doing his exile thing for the lulz.

Most importantly, Godly movie was Godly.


----------



## squilliam (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah, I know she did, it's just that it was never mentioned/alluded to at all - ever, you'd think a major part of her character like that would be mentioned at least once.

And my problem with Urahara's appearance was that Yammato was angry for like 1 second before he was like "oh, don't worry about it". And nobody else had any sort of reaction towards him. Not even Shunsui or Ukitake

I understand that, at the time, there were more important things to worry about, but what happened afterwords? Surely, Yammato didn't just let him return to the real world peacefully?

Oh, and Ichigo was made to look pretty weak in that movie, which I never really like. He needed bankai + Vizard mask to stop a tentacle coming towards him? Really?

Also, lol @ Hitsugaya owning Ichigo like it was nothing, that made no sense either. And then there was that part where Hisagi sparred with bankai Ichigo with his unreleased sword.


----------



## Vai (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, the part with urahara didn't make much sense.

but hey, he kicked major godly tentacle ass so.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 20, 2010)

Elias said:


> Sorry to interrupt the tittays.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, proceed with posting tittays.



Get this Sasuke off my Bleach.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

squilliam said:


> yeah, I know she did, it's just that it was never mentioned/alluded to at all - ever, you'd think a major part of her character like that would be mentioned at least once.



That's because it's called a movie, it's not a part of the canon storyline 



> And my problem with Urahara's appearance was that Yammato was angry for like 1 second before he was like "oh, don't worry about it". And nobody else had any sort of reaction towards him. Not even Shunsui or Ukitake



Soifon was quite pissed when he showed up, and Yamamoto wasn't even angry, he was just wondering how the hell he suddenly showed up, to which Urahara flat out said "I've always known how" which wasn't a lie in the slightest.



> I understand that, at the time, there were more important things to worry about, but what happened afterwords? Surely, Yammato didn't just let him return to the real world peacefully?



Yes, the time continuum was restored to order, so everyone was able to regain their memory, thus everyone remembered that Ichigo had trained under Urahara, had come to Soul Society, saved Rukia, blah blah fucking blah, you know how it goes already.



> Oh, and Ichigo was made to look pretty weak in that movie, which I never really like. He needed bankai + Vizard mask to stop a tentacle coming towards him? Really?



That shit was just for show, he probably didn't require it per se, but he just did it because he wanted to end shit quickly.



> Also, lol @ Hitsugaya owning Ichigo like it was nothing, that made no sense either. And then there was that part where Hisagi sparred with bankai Ichigo with his unreleased sword.



Bankai Ichigo would've raped Hisagi into the ground, had Komamura not showed up with Tenken. Also, Hitsugaya didn't pwn Ichigo, he knocked him away, and then Renji came into the picture, so we had no time to see how the fight would've played out.


----------



## squilliam (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah, I agree. I have just minor complains with the movie, overall the animation was great and so were the fights and storyline. I especially liked Ichigo just kind of going solo against all of SS.

As an added bonus, that chick (the sister of the dude with the scythe) was hot .

EDIT: but speaking of Ichigo going solo, where the hell were Ishida, Chad, Orihime, etc? Surely they remembered Ichigo? Wouldn't they have gone with him to help?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

squilliam said:


> EDIT: but speaking of Ichigo going solo, where the hell were Ishida, Chad, Orihime, etc? Surely they remembered Ichigo? Wouldn't they have gone with him to help?



Rukia disappeared, remember? It's obvious where they were, they remembered Ichigo, but completely forgot he was a Shinigami, til the time Continuum was restored.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 20, 2010)

After seeing this thread, I say Nel, Harribel, Yoruichi and Orihime are me favorite Bleach characters.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

SageMaster said:


> After seeing this thread, I say Nel, Harribel, Yoruichi and Orihime are me favorite Bleach characters.



Thus we can conclude SageMaster is a bewb man.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 20, 2010)

Kuukaku Shiba has one of the best Bleach pair of tits. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

They look dangerous. I mean that's overkill. Those are the tits you'd wake up in the middle of the night and here them conspiring against you.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 20, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> They look dangerous. I mean that's overkill. Those are the tits you'd wake up in the middle of the night and here them conspiring against you.



14 days of Conspiracy. :ho

Get it? Get it? 



> Thus we can conclude SageMaster is a bewb man.



Well, I'm also an ass man.



Damnit, Harribel.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

Well that's one way to show off your...assets

Eeeeeyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Vai (Feb 20, 2010)

SageMaster said:


> Kuukaku Shiba has one of the best Bleach pair of tits.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



NEE SANNNN. *kons*



Taurus Versant said:


> Well that's one way to show off your...assets
> 
> Eeeeeyyyyyyyyy



DATASSETS !


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 20, 2010)

OH SHIT!


----------



## Elias (Feb 20, 2010)

Vai said:


> im all for a good dandy edit.
> 
> 
> but that edit is impossible.
> ...



Nothing is impossible. If you believe. 



Taurus Versant said:


> Ukitake is a better final villain than Sasuke will ever be.



Basically.


----------



## Vaz (Feb 20, 2010)

I cannot stand by and watch this being spoiler tagged.

I WILL NOT STAND FOR IT


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

SageMaster said:


> Well, I'm also an ass man.
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit, Harribel.



Then the anime comes into play... "MAGIC SKIRT CENSORSHIP"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah that's a damn good cosplay that is.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 20, 2010)

It's spoiled tagged because there are peopl who can't stand seeing that much AWESOMENESS.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

Vino said:


> OH SHIT!



Greatest picture ever. I demand it happen, I DEMAND IT.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 20, 2010)

Vino said:


> OH SHIT!





OH SHIT!


----------



## Elias (Feb 20, 2010)

Vino said:


> OH SHIT!



Kubo remembered WW?

Is it Christmas?


----------



## squilliam (Feb 20, 2010)

I......can't tell if that's fake. Aizen's expression/pose looks familiar, and so does WW's.

Actually, if that's real, then I wish I didn't come to the telegrams before the chapter came out 

EDIT: nvm, it can't be real. It says "Bleach/391" on it


----------



## Elias (Feb 20, 2010)

^ Of course it's real. :ho


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

squilliam said:


> EDIT: nvm, it can't be real. It says "Bleach/391" on it



Don't be absurd, it's as real as they come.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 20, 2010)

It's fucking real.


----------



## Beelzejow (Feb 20, 2010)

SageMaster said:


> 14 days of Conspiracy. :ho
> 
> Get it? Get it?
> 
> ...



_I'm 99% of a tit man, but man, she has a nice ass.  Although, I still think Neliel had the perfect combo of tits, ass and everything else (Halibel comes in a close second, though.)  It's a shame Kubo didn't show off Halibel's ass more, the potential was great._


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## squilliam (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll tell you what I think it is. Someone shooped it and then added the "film grain" effect, hence making it look like a bad scan.

But they forgot to change the chapter number to say "393", if they did, I might've shat my pants


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 20, 2010)

squilliam said:


> I'll tell you what I think it is. Someone shooped it and then added the "film grain" effect, hence making it look like a bad scan.
> 
> But they forgot to change the chapter number to say "393", if they did, I might've shat my pants



It stinks here, change your pants please.


----------



## Vai (Feb 20, 2010)

squilliam said:


> I......can't tell if that's fake. Aizen's expression/pose looks familiar, and so does WW's.
> 
> Actually, if that's real, then I wish I didn't come to the telegrams before the chapter came out
> 
> EDIT: nvm, it can't be real. It says "Bleach/391" on it



Here's a hint  When the panels used were used before... well, you do the math.

still, there's quite a pic there.. was it you vino ?


----------



## squilliam (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah, I was pretty sure that they were used before, cuse they looked familiar, but I still had some doubt. I mean, you never know, Kubo might start recycling stuff like the anime studios


----------



## Beelzejow (Feb 20, 2010)

_I think Vino's spoilin' again.  Giku and I got him banned once before for this and we've had our eye on him ever since. _


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

squilliam said:


> yeah, I was pretty sure that they were used before, cuse they looked familiar, but I still had some doubt. I mean, you never know, Kubo might start recycling stuff like the anime studios



I am disappoint 

You didn't follow the joke 



Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez said:


> _I think Vino's  spoilin' again.  Giku and I got him banned once before for this and  we've had our eye on him ever since. _



Yes, yes we did


----------



## squilliam (Feb 20, 2010)

well, sorry for not following the joke, I was too slow . But trolling others with fake scans isn't all that great either


----------



## Vai (Feb 20, 2010)

squilliam said:


> well, sorry for not following the joke, I was too slow . But trolling others with fake scans isn't all that great either



its not trolling when its awesome!


----------



## Swagger (Feb 20, 2010)

Even if that was real all that would happen is in the next chapter it shows WW actually pierced a revived superchunky/tousen.


Hard to believe someone thought it was real though.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

Swagger said:


> Even if that was real all that would happen is in the next chapter it shows WW actually pierced a revived superchunky/tousen.
> 
> 
> Hard to believe someone thought it was real though.



Nobody thought it was real.

It's called going along with the troll :ho


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 20, 2010)

Vai said:


> Here's a hint  When the panels used were used before... well, you do the math.
> 
> still, there's quite a pic there.. was it you vino ?



Si



squilliam said:


> yeah, I was pretty sure that they were used before, cuse they looked familiar, but I still had some doubt. I mean, you never know, Kubo might start recycling stuff like the anime studios








Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez said:


> _I think Vino's spoilin' again.  Giku and I got him banned once before for this and we've had our eye on him ever since. _



You will need more than that to defeat me.


----------



## squilliam (Feb 20, 2010)

I only thought it was real for a second. Cut me some slack


----------



## Vaz (Feb 20, 2010)

​


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

Just looking at the screencap

wtf Tousen?


----------



## Elias (Feb 20, 2010)

^ Well shit, that video was strange.


----------



## Vai (Feb 20, 2010)

squilliam said:


> I only thought it was real for a second. Cut me some slack



its a MEXICAN slowpoke. its a compliment.


----------



## Elias (Feb 20, 2010)

Was this posted before?

I don't care.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

It was and neither do I


----------



## yourewlnner (Feb 20, 2010)

DAT COSPLAY


----------



## squilliam (Feb 20, 2010)

Vai said:


> its a MEXICAN slowpoke. its a compliment.



you're right, but this would have been a better compliment


----------



## Elias (Feb 20, 2010)

yourewlnner said:


> DAT COSPLAY





damn right.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

Amazing


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

35 more pages SL


----------



## Vai (Feb 20, 2010)

Elias said:


> damn right.



ahaha, the guy with the red cape is pointing at the normal guy and laughing,


----------



## squilliam (Feb 20, 2010)

yah mon


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2010)

Bleach's filler are awesome.

[IMG=]http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b241/Deathbringerpt/Bleach/1263594255137.jpg[/IMG]


*Spoiler*: _Here are some examples_ 






















And there some fiiiiiiiine Bleach cosplays out there, i support Kubo constant drawing of hot chicks in the series.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

^ Do want, especially the Sode no Shirayuki and Rukia picture.

With the exception of the last two.


----------



## Mozu (Feb 20, 2010)

Just wanted to say that FtB was the only movie that Kubo helped work on so it is the closet one to being canon.  

Carry on. :33


----------



## squilliam (Feb 20, 2010)

damn, I just remembered that episode - Yoruichi was so hot while she pwned those fodder zanpaktou


----------



## Elias (Feb 20, 2010)

Vai said:


> ahaha, the guy with the red cape is pointing at the normal guy and laughing,



I didn't even notice that. What kind of loser doesn't dress up at a convention?


----------



## Vai (Feb 20, 2010)

^ hes a loser i tell ya



Hiroko said:


> Just wanted to say that FtB was the only movie that Kubo helped work on so it is the closet one to being canon.
> 
> Carry on. :33



you said closet, aha


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 20, 2010)

Elias said:


> Was this posted before?
> 
> I don't care.



Damn, I want to meet that cosplayer.


----------



## Beelzejow (Feb 20, 2010)

squilliam said:


> damn, I just remembered that episode - Yoruichi was so hot while she pwned those fodder zanpaktou



_Haineko is not fodder. _


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez said:


> _Haineko is not fodder. _



Compared to the Goddess Yoruichi, Haineko is fodder.


----------



## yourewlnner (Feb 20, 2010)

Vai said:


> ahaha, the guy with the red cape is pointing at the normal guy and laughing,



Because only a loser wouldn't dress up as Edward Elric, and leave their wrong colored hair untouched...


----------



## Beelzejow (Feb 20, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Compared to the Goddess Yoruichi, Haineko is fodder.



_Them titties will always have a special place in my heart, but yeah, that's an unfair comparison. _


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

Hahahahahaha, those SunSun and Mira Rose 

Anyone got Apache?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Hahahahahaha, those SunSun and Mira Rose
> 
> Anyone got Apache?



Cosplays or drawings? I still have some stuff to post but i'm letting it breathe for now. 

Edit: You just made me double post. :amazed


----------



## Vaz (Feb 20, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hime_






And I still haven't watched FtB.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

Anything you got.


----------



## squilliam (Feb 20, 2010)

shall we dance, gentlemen ?


----------



## Pipe (Feb 20, 2010)

shunsui and ukitake 


so fine


datrukia


----------



## Mozu (Feb 20, 2010)

Vaz said:


> And I still haven't watched FtB.



So pretty in color  Set worthy :33

FtB is probably the better of the movies, though I found the fodder/filler characters to be annoying per usual. Still not as annoying as Histu and his old flame from the 2nd movie.

---



Looook TV! Pierrot did false advertising just for you!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

Hahaha I'm just looking forward to seeing how they even TRY to censor released Harribel


----------



## Vai (Feb 20, 2010)

Released Halibel in the anime is one of those fantasms in white sheets


----------



## Mozu (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm sure they'll just put a bikini top on her or something.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2010)

Vai said:


> Released Halibel in the anime is one of those fantasms in white sheets


_
Can't show brown skin on a christian anime!_


And damn, that Halibel DVD cover is sexy. Anyone has all of the DVD covers to show?

Edit: Much obliged for that quality Hime pic, Vaz.

And this one's for yah TV.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

Saved the first Apache but you might want to edit that out.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Feb 20, 2010)

Kubo is just wrong for this shit. How many breaks will he go on? 

I want to know who gets cut down next. Ichigo or Yam-ji? Or does the Mighty Urahara arrive onto the scene for his revenge against Aizen.


----------



## Elias (Feb 20, 2010)

If Kubo doesn't take his breaks then he'll start making weird plot twists.


----------



## Mozu (Feb 20, 2010)

At least we get goodies like these from the anime team or Kudo or whatever.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

That's a good Yoruichi :33


----------



## Vai (Feb 20, 2010)

very good indeed :33


----------



## Pipe (Feb 20, 2010)

nice yourichi pic


----------



## yourewlnner (Feb 20, 2010)

Kubo has to take a brake every 3 weeks to do "research". It's really interesting, because I can't think of a single thing in the manga that would need researching... Maybe Kubo reads picture books with animals so that he can get ideas for releases.


----------



## Vai (Feb 20, 2010)

yourewlnner said:


> Kubo has to take a brake every 3 weeks to do "research".



ahahahahah

no.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 20, 2010)

here is a crossover between one piece and bleach two of my top mangas


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 20, 2010)

AWESOMENESS!!!!!


----------



## squilliam (Feb 20, 2010)

dat choker and side bewb


----------



## yourewlnner (Feb 20, 2010)

Is Zoro Ichigo in that picture?


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 20, 2010)

Let's follow the One Piece/Bleach trend:


----------



## squilliam (Feb 20, 2010)

Barragan wants a piece of datass


----------



## Pipe (Feb 20, 2010)

SageMaster said:


> Let's follow the One Piece/Bleach trend:



FFFFFFFFFfffff that is full of awesomeness



yourewlnner said:


> Is Zoro Ichigo in that picture?



yes


----------



## yourewlnner (Feb 20, 2010)

SageMaster said:


> Let's follow the One Piece/Bleach trend:



Deserves reps.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 














---


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Superstars (Feb 21, 2010)

That was very gay *sagemaster*, destroying Barragan's character with a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)'s.

Anyways, I'm ready, ready for kubo Tite to crack the can open again...


----------



## Pipe (Feb 21, 2010)

oh shit a peschee cosplay


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 21, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everything within this post is epic.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 21, 2010)

I just want to share this minicomic, mayuri expressions are so funny


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh Akon  <333 That was fantastic Well done.


----------



## Mozu (Feb 21, 2010)

There really is not enough Akon love.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 21, 2010)

This thread is now the Akon FC. Go go go.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 










---

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 21, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, those were amazing pics. 

Also, who the hell is Akon? repares for shitstorm


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL, crossovers.


----------



## yourewlnner (Feb 21, 2010)

SageMaster said:


> Wow, those were amazing pics.
> 
> Also, who the hell is Akon? repares for shitstorm



He's from the research institute. He's in the SS arc, and in Turn Back the Pendulum.


----------



## squilliam (Feb 21, 2010)

lol, wtf is with his forehead? That shit is gnarly


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL.
**


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXNVNr4e5rI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 21, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXNVNr4e5rI[/YOUTUBE]



Nemu cracked me up. XD I love the show.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 21, 2010)

Knock knock


----------



## dandyman (Feb 21, 2010)

Who's there?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 21, 2010)

Kaien       .


----------



## Vai (Feb 21, 2010)

oh my.

*steals*


----------



## Vaz (Feb 21, 2010)

Fisting works in a slightly different way

/avoids ban



ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> here is a crossover between one piece and bleach two of my top mangas


Do like



MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Post more of this instead of old fanarts and generic hentai pics. And more females, for fuck's sake.

dat Pesche.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 21, 2010)

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Vai (Feb 21, 2010)

pesche doesn't have black shoes. 


that iba looks awesome


----------



## Amekage (Feb 21, 2010)

SageMaster said:


> Also, who the hell is Akon? repares for shitstorm


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2010)

1.5k fail!!

Oh well, that was a good try all the same. You can all move over to the chapter discussion thread now and actually discuss and predict the coming chapter and who Aizen is going to kill next.

Enjoy.


----------

